# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Прямая и косвенная проповедь

## Lakshmana Prana das



----------


## Варган



----------


## Варган

"Люди, которых не привлекает движение _санкиртаны_ Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, которые непочтительно относятся к верным слугам Господа Чайтаньи и считают их категорические и резкие утверждения о важности движения _санкиртаны_ препятствием для своего собственного поклонения Богу, никогда не смогут сосредоточить свой ум на Кришне. Путая истинное поклонение Верховной Личности Бога, Кришне, с внешней деятельностью, имеющей место в материальном мире, они постепенно сойдут с пути преданности. Это заблуждение выражено словами _бхайаМ двитИйАбхинивещатаХ сйАт_". (ШБ 11.2.46 комм.).

----------


## Варган

> Если мы не начнем диалог с обществом на их языке, мы так и останемся в их глазах инопланетянам в экзотических одеждах, которые поют на непонятном языке и распространяют книги на улицах. Люди так и не начнут понимать, что сознание Кришны – это также универсальное для всех знание, глубокая культура (не только в смысле индийских танцев и пения), здоровый образ жизни. Общество уже наклеило на нас ярлык маргинальной религиозной группы нео-индуизма, частью которой мало кому захочется становиться. До определенной степени мы сами в этом виноваты, т.к. часто не учитывали специфики местной среды. Шрила Прабхупада говорил об универсальности сознания Кришны и эту универсальность можно дать людям только на универсальном языке. Вот для чего нужна социализация. Мы продолжаем оставаться религиозной организацией, но поскольку чисто религиозный язык мало кому интересен, нам нужно так же осваивать социальный язык. И не для того, чтобы понравиться обществу, а для того, чтобы показать людям, что мы можем предложить им много полезного и интересного, что может с течением времени подвести людей ближе к Кришне, если они не сразу готовы принять прямую духовную практику.


Пушта Кришна: Как насчёт так называемых гуру, которые берут понемногу (знаний) тут и там?

Шрила Прабхупада: Так называемые гуру, они так называемые гуру. Они не гуру. Это уже было объяснено. Если человек не говорит то, что говорит Кришна, он не гуру. Если вы принимаете такого гуру, то это ваша неудача. Что поделаешь!

Пушта Кришна: Некоторые из них говорят какие-то вещи, которые говорит Кришна, но они также берут из других источников. Каково положение таких людей?

Шрила Прабхупада: Такой человек - самый опасный. Он - оппортунист. Он ищет потребителя, заказчика и в соответствии с желаниями потребителя даёт то, чем тот будет доволен. Итак, он не гуру. Он слуга. Он хочет служить так называемым ученикам так, чтобы они были довольны и заплатили бы ему что-то. Он слуга. Он не гуру. Гуру - господин. Вы не можете не подчиниться гуру. Но если вы становитесь слугой, вы хотите удовлетворить учеников, льстя им, чтобы получить деньги, тогда вы не гуру, вы - слуга. Так же, как слуга удовлетворяет господина. Он не гуру. Он слуга. Итак наше положение - быть слугой, да, но слугой Всевышнего. Итак гуру значит "тяжёлый". Вы не можете занять его исполнением своих прихотей. Это не гуру.
28.06.1976. New Vrindaban,

»> Ref. VedaBase => Answers to a Questionnaire from Bhavan's Journal —
June 28, 1976, New Vrindaban.


Pusta KRSNa: What about the so-called gurus that take a little bit here and a little bit there?

Srila Prabhupada: So-called gurus, they are so-called gurus. They are not gurus. That is already explained. If one does not speak what KRSNa speaks, he is not guru. If you accept so-called guru, that is your misfortune. What can be done?

Pusta KRSNa: Some of them will say some things that KRSNa says, but they'll take from other places also. What is the position of such persons?

Srila Prabhupada: He's most dangerous. He's most dangerous. He is opportunist. He's finding out customer, something here... According to the customer he is giving something, as the customers will be pleased. So he is not guru. He's a servant. He wants to serve the so-called disciples so that he may be satisfied and pay him something. He's servant. He's not guru. Guru is the master. You cannot disobey guru. But if you become a servant, you want to please the disciple by flattering him to get his money, then you are not guru, you are servant. Just like a servant pleases the master. He's not guru. He's servant. So our position should be servant, yes, but servant of the Supreme. So guru means heavy. You cannot utilize him for satisfying your whims. That is not guru.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Проповедническая стратегия Кришны для тех, кто не могут сразу принять сознание Кришны:

Бг 3.26

на буддхи-бхедам джанайед
аджнанам карма-сангинам
джошайет сарва-кармани
видван йуктах самачаран

Пословный перевод: 
на — не; буддхи-бхедам — раздвоение разума; джанайет — должен порождать; аджнанам — невежд; карма-сангинам — привязанных к деятельности; джошайет — пусть побуждает совершать; сарва — все; кармани — действия; видван — тот, кто обладает знанием; йуктах — занятый; самачаран — практикующий.

Перевод: 

Чтобы не вносить смятение в умы невежд, привязанных к плодам своего труда, мудрец не должен побуждать их прекратить всякую деятельность. Напротив, трудясь в духе преданного служения Господу, он должен занимать их разнообразной деятельностью [чтобы они могли постепенно развить в себе сознание Кришны].

Комментарий: 
Ведаиш ча сарваир ахам эва ведйах — вот высшее предназначение всех ведических обрядов. Все ритуалы, все жертвоприношения, все предписания Вед, в том числе и те, которые касаются мирской деятельности, предназначены для того, чтобы человек мог постичь Кришну, ибо это — высшая цель жизни. Но, поскольку обусловленные души стремятся лишь к чувственным удовольствиям, они изучают Веды исключительно ради того, чтобы испытать эти удовольствия. Однако, занимаясь кармической деятельностью и удовлетворяя свои желания так, как это предписано Ведами, человек может постепенно прийти к сознанию Кришны. Поэтому тот, кто уже обрел сознание Кришны, не должен убеждать людей в том, что их деятельность бессмысленна или что их представления о жизни ошибочны, но должен на собственном примере показать им, как результаты любой деятельности могут быть использованы в служении Кришне. Человек, усвоивший науку сознания Кришны, должен действовать так, чтобы невежественные люди, которые трудятся ради чувственных наслаждений, могли научиться тому, как правильно действовать и жить. Не следует мешать невеждам выполнять их обязанности, но того, кто уже встал на путь сознания Кришны, можно сразу занять в служении Господу, не ожидая, пока он выполнит все предписания Вед. Такому счастливцу не нужно совершать ведические ритуалы: действуя в сознании Кришны, он получит все те результаты, которые приносит выполнение предписанных шастрами обязанностей.

Бг 3.29

пракртер гуна-саммудхах
саджджанте гуна-кармасу
тан акртсна-видо мандан
кртсна-вин на вичалайет

Пословный перевод: 
пракртех — материальной природы; гуна — с гунами; саммудхах — обманутые (отождествлением с материей); саджджанте — запутываются; гуна-кармасу — в материальной деятельности; тан — тех; акртсна-видах — людей, лишенных знания; мандан — ленящихся постичь свою духовную природу; кртсна-вит — тот, кто обладает истинным знанием; на — не; вичалайет — должен беспокоить.

Перевод: 

Обманутые гунами природы, невежественные люди погружаются в материальную деятельность и привязываются к ней. Однако мудрец не должен беспокоить их, хотя он понимает, что из-за отсутствия знания они занимаются деятельностью низшего порядка.

Комментарий: 

Невежественные люди, заблуждаясь, отождествляют себя с материальным сознанием и опутывают себя сетью материальных обозначений. Наше тело — порождение материальной природы, и того, чье сознание сосредоточено только на теле, называют манда, ленивым человеком, не понимающим природы вечной души. Отождествляя себя с материальным телом, невежды считают тех, кто связан с ними телесными узами, своими родственниками, землю, где они родились, — святыней, а религиозные обряды и ритуалы — самоцелью. Такие люди трудятся на благо общества, своего народа и всего человечества. Находясь во власти материальных самоотождествлений, они все свое время посвящают мирским делам, а духовная жизнь для них не более чем миф, и потому они не проявляют к ней интереса. Людям, обладающим духовным знанием, не стоит беспокоить таких закоренелых материалистов — лучше молча заниматься своей духовной практикой. Невежественным и сбитым с толку людям нужно предоставить возможность следовать простым моральным принципам, таким как ненасилие, или заниматься различными видами мирской благотворительности.

Невежды не способны по достоинству оценить деятельность в сознании Кришны, поэтому Господь Кришна советует нам не беспокоить их и не терять зря свое драгоценное время. Но преданные Господа более милосердны, чем Сам Господь. Им известен Его замысел, поэтому они идут на любой риск и вступают в общение с невеждами, чтобы так или иначе занять их деятельностью в сознании Кришны, которая абсолютно необходима каждому человеку.

----------


## Варган

> Проповедническая стратегия Кришны для тех, кто не могут сразу принять сознание Кришны:
> 
> Бг 3.26
> 
> на буддхи-бхедам джанайед
> аджнанам карма-сангинам
> джошайет сарва-кармани
> видван йуктах самачаран
> 
> ...


Примите мои поклоны! Вся слава Шри Шри Гуру Гауранге!

А разве в этом стихе и разъяснении его смысла есть что-то про косвенную проповедь?

Здесь говорится: "Поэтому тот, кто уже обрел сознание Кришны, не должен убеждать людей в том, что их деятельность бессмысленна или что их представления о жизни ошибочны, но* должен на собственном примере показать им, как результаты любой деятельности могут быть использованы в служении Кришне*. Человек, усвоивший науку сознания Кришны, должен действовать так, чтобы невежественные люди, которые трудятся ради чувственных наслаждений, могли научиться тому, как правильно действовать и жить". 

То есть речь идёт о том, что невежественных людей нужно учить карма-йоге собственным примером - учить на своём примере, как отдавать все плоды (доходы, зарплату, прибыль и т.п.) своей деятельности на служение Кришне, оставляя себе лишь самое необходимое для поддержания жизни.




> Бг 3.29
> 
> пракртер гуна-саммудхах
> саджджанте гуна-кармасу
> тан акртсна-видо мандан
> кртсна-вин на вичалайет
> 
> Пословный перевод: 
> пракртех — материальной природы; гуна — с гунами; саммудхах — обманутые (отождествлением с материей); саджджанте — запутываются; гуна-кармасу — в материальной деятельности; тан — тех; акртсна-видах — людей, лишенных знания; мандан — ленящихся постичь свою духовную природу; кртсна-вит — тот, кто обладает истинным знанием; на — не; вичалайет — должен беспокоить.
> ...


Так же ничего здесь нет про косвенную проповедь. 

Хотелось бы отметить нечёткость перевода вот этого предложения: "Невежественным и сбитым с толку людям нужно предоставить возможность следовать простым моральным принципам, таким как ненасилие, или заниматься различными видами мирской благотворительности". 

В оригинале: "Such bewildered persons may be engaged in such primary moral principles of life as nonviolence and similar materially benevolent work". ("Такие сбитые с толку люди могут заниматься такими простыми моральными принципами, таким как ненасилие или тому подобной материальной благотворительности"). 

То есть нет *нужды* преданным *предоставлять кому-то возможность* заниматься этим.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> А разве в этом стихе и разъяснении его смысла есть что-то про косвенную проповедь?


Фрагмент комментари к БГ 3.26: "Но, поскольку обусловленные души стремятся лишь к чувственным удовольствиям, они изучают Веды исключительно ради того, чтобы испытать эти удовольствия. Однако, занимаясь кармической деятельностью и удовлетворяя свои желания так, как это предписано Ведами, человек может постепенно прийти к сознанию Кришны". 

В моем понимании, если человек сейчас не готов полностью предаться Кришне, он может следовать каким-то вторичным принципам Вед (которым могут учить косвенные проповедники) и так постепенно очиситься и стать гововым принять Кришну.





> То есть речь идёт о том, что невежественных людей нужно учить карма-йоге собственным примером - учить на своём примере, как отдавать все плоды (доходы, зарплату, прибыль и т.п.) своей деятельности на служение Кришне, оставляя себе лишь самое необходимое для поддержания жизни.


Как раз этого ни в тексте БГ 3.26, ни в комментарии нет. А есть там вот что: "Поэтому тот, кто уже обрел сознание Кришны, не должен убеждать людей в том, что их деятельность бессмысленна или что их представления о жизни ошибочны, но должен на собственном примере показать им, как результаты любой деятельности могут быть использованы в служении Кришне. Человек, усвоивший науку сознания Кришны, должен действовать так, чтобы невежественные люди, которые трудятся ради чувственных наслаждений, могли научиться тому, как правильно действовать и жить".

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Так же ничего здесь нет про косвенную проповедь.


"Невежественным и сбитым с толку людям нужно предоставить возможность следовать простым моральным принципам, таким как ненасилие, или заниматься различными видами мирской благотворительности".(БГ 3.29, комм). Это все из области косвенной проповеди, к которой, я никакого отношения не имею, но вижу ее исключительую полезность, когда она осуществляется грамотно и качественно.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Я не собираюсь продолжать с вами полемику, т.к. уже имел такой опыт, но хотел бы попросить вас не пытаться выставить меня в качестве оппортуниста, противника Шрилы Прабхупады и прямой проповеди. Это не так. Просто я понимаю миссию Шрилы Прабхупады несколько шире, чем вы. И я в этом не одинок. Многие ученики Шрилы Прабхупады тоже видят нашу миссию не столь догматично, как вы, уж извините. Я сейчас в напряженной поездке и у меня нет времени участвовать в бесконечных дебатах по этой теме.

----------


## Варган

> Фрагмент комментари к БГ 3.26: "Но, поскольку обусловленные души стремятся лишь к чувственным удовольствиям, они изучают Веды исключительно ради того, чтобы испытать эти удовольствия. Однако, занимаясь кармической деятельностью и удовлетворяя свои желания так, как это предписано Ведами, человек может постепенно прийти к сознанию Кришны". 
> 
> В моем понимании, если человек сейчас не готов полностью предаться Кришне, он может следовать каким-то вторичным принципам Вед (которым могут учить косвенные проповедники) и так постепенно очиситься и стать гововым принять Кришну.


А где Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что *проповедники сознания Кришны* могут учить вторичным принципам? 

Напротив, в Шримад Бхагаватам, он прямо пишет: "Вайшнавы проповедуют только преданное служение, *не поощряя* занятия кармой, гьяной и йогой, ибо тому, кто хочет освободиться от материального, обусловленного существования, необходимо в конце концов стать вайшнавом. Наше Движение сознания Кришны управляется именно с таким пониманием, поэтому асуры всегда будут пытаться подавить его".

"VaiSNavas preach only devotional service, not encouraging karmIs, jNAnIs and yogIs, because if one must liberate oneself from material, conditional life, one must ultimately become a VaiSNava. Our KRSNa consciousness movement is directed with this understanding, and therefore the asuras always try to suppress it".

Шримад-Бхагаватам 10.4.42, смысл 






> То есть речь идёт о том, что невежественных людей нужно учить карма-йоге собственным примером - учить на своём примере, как отдавать все плоды (доходы, зарплату, прибыль и т.п.) своей деятельности на служение Кришне, оставляя себе лишь самое необходимое для поддержания жизни.





> Как раз этого ни в тексте БГ 3.26, ни в комментарии нет. А есть там вот что: "Поэтому тот, кто уже обрел сознание Кришны, не должен убеждать людей в том, что их деятельность бессмысленна или что их представления о жизни ошибочны, но должен на собственном примере показать им, как результаты любой деятельности могут быть использованы в служении Кришне. Человек, усвоивший науку сознания Кришны, должен действовать так, чтобы невежественные люди, которые трудятся ради чувственных наслаждений, могли научиться тому, как правильно действовать и жить".


А что тогда значат слова "на собственном примере показать им, как результаты любой деятельности могут быть использованы в служении Кришне", как не карма-йога, как не передача конкретных плодов деятельности на служение Кришне?

----------


## Варган

> "Невежественным и сбитым с толку людям нужно предоставить возможность следовать простым моральным принципам, таким как ненасилие, или заниматься различными видами мирской благотворительности".(БГ 3.29, комм). Это все из области косвенной проповеди, к которой, я никакого отношения не имею, но вижу ее исключительую полезность, когда она осуществляется грамотно и качественно.


А это искажение слов Шрилы Прабхупады, возникшее в процессе русского перевода. См. выше - в оригинале Шрила Прабхупада не говорит, что именно "нужно предоставить возможность". Нет. Он пишет, что сбитые с толку люди могут заниматься такой деятельностью - сами, никто из преданных не должен их специально поощрять и предоставлять возможность.

----------


## Варган

> Я не собираюсь продолжать с вами полемику, т.к. уже имел такой опыт, но хотел бы попросить вас не пытаться выставить меня в качестве оппортуниста, противника Шрилы Прабхупады и прямой проповеди. Это не так. Просто я понимаю миссию Шрилы Прабхупады несколько шире, чем вы. И я в этом не одинок. Многие ученики Шрилы Прабхупады тоже видят нашу миссию не столь догматично, как вы, уж извините. Я сейчас в напряженной поездке и у меня нет времени участвовать в бесконечных дебатах по этой теме.


Я прошу не воспринимать мои сообщения как личные выпады против Вас.

----------


## baladasa

Если человек жертвует чем-то ради высшей цели, то, даже не зная, что эта цель — Кришна, благодаря своей жертвенности он в конце концов поймет, что высшей целью всех устремлений является Кришна. БГ 12.11

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Я прошу не воспринимать мои сообщения как личные выпады против Вас.


По другому это воспринять, увы, невозможно, т.к. вы берете мои слова, сказанные в одной ситуации, и комментируете их словами Прабхупады про каких-то гуру-оппортунистов, сказанными в связи с другой ситуацией. У обычного читателя складывается впечатление, что Шрила Прабхупада дает оценку моей деятельности, хотя на самом деле это вы боретесь со мной словами Шрилы Прабхупады, которые не имеют прямого отношения к тому, о чем я говорил. Ваше непонимание текущей ситуации, узкое понимание миссии Шрилы Прабхупады, моей личной позиции, помноженное на желание кого-то победить и прослыть спасителем миссии, в итоге дает странный эффект.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> А где Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что проповедники сознания Кришны могут учить вторичным принципам? 
> 
> Напротив, в Шримад Бхагаватам, он прямо пишет: "Вайшнавы проповедуют только преданное служение, не поощряя занятия кармой, гьяной и йогой


Значит по вашему получается, что ШБ противоречит БГ 3.26, хотя это противречие живет только в умах тех, кто не способен понять многоуровнего процесса духовного развития. Может быть, когда нибудь вы поймете, что Кришна решает задачи разных уровней через разных людей. Если в ваших глазах я оппортунист и раскольник, то Кришна может вполне использовать даже такого как я для вполне благородных целей. Поэтому вы занимайтесь распространением чистой премы, а я за неимением оной буду действовать на своем скромном уровне, опираясь на слова Кришны в Бхагавад-гите.

----------


## Варган

> Значит по вашему получается, что ШБ противоречит БГ 3.26, хотя это противречие живет только в умах тех, кто не способен понять многоуровнего процесса духовного развития. Может быть, когда нибудь вы поймете, что Кришна решает задачи разных уровней через разных людей. Если в ваших глазах я оппортунист и раскольник, то Кришна может вполне использовать даже такого как я для вполне благородных целей. Поэтому вы занимайтесь распространением чистой премы, а я за неимением оной буду действовать на своем скромном уровне, опираясь на слова Кришны в Бхагавад-гите.


Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар прабху, примите мои поклоны! Здесь чисто философский вопрос, эти слова об инопланетянах в экзотических одеждах - из официального ответа РС ЦОСКР. Прошу: не надо придумывать какие-то личные ярлыки для самого себя. Я Вас очень уважаю, но некоторые позиции, которые Вы занимаете, вызывают вопросы, которые я и задаю. Цитату Шрилы Прабхупады про оппортунистов расценивайте, пожалуйста, как смиренный вопрос: "как совместить официальную позицию РС ЦОСКР о том, что нам надо, кроме Сознания Кришны, которое якобы  "мало кому интересно", давать людям кармические "полезные и интересные" знания, с позицией ачарьи-основателя ИСККОН о крайней опасности  гуру-оппортунистов, дающих не только то, что говорил Кришна, но и то, чего хочет потребитель"?

Я прошу ответить на заданный ранее вопрос: "А где Шрила Прабхупада в БГ 3.26 говорит, что проповедники сознания Кришны могут учить вторичным принципам?" Это принципиально для ответа на Ваше утверждение о противоречии БГ 3.26 и ШБ 10.4.42.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> эти слова об инопланетянах в экзотических одеждах - из официального ответа РС ЦОСКР.


Увы, именно так нас воспринимают люди, которые ничего не знают о сути нашего послания. Это не я придумал, я это просто сформулировал. Если вам такая формулировка не нравится, можете изменить ее на другую, но суть не изменится. Преданные в глазах обычных людей, действительно, очень часто ведут себя как инопланетяне. 




> Я Вас очень уважаю, но некоторые позиции, которые Вы занимаете, вызывают вопросы, которые я и задаю.


Не беспокойтесь о моей позиции. У вас же есть своя позиция и лично меня она никак не беспокоит. И я реагирую на вас исключительно потому, что вы цепляете меня на каждом слове, которое вам не нравится. Я не идеолог ИСККОН, я обычный рядовой член ИСККОН. Но поскольку я проповедник, меня попросили отвечать на вопросы на Форуме, что я страюсь делать в меру своих возможностей. Вы же воспринимаете мои слова так, как будто они что-то решают. Преданные - это не стадо баранов, которые все тупо куда-то идут. Это возвышенные души, которые получили шанс лично служить Кришне. Поэтому не надо думать, что они слепо воспринимают чужие мнения. Кто бы что ни говорил, у каждого мыслящего человека есть своя позиция в связи с его уровнем и местом в миссии. Мы не зомби, чтобы мыслить одинаково или что-то слепо принимать. Человек имеет право мыслить, рассуждать на основе писаний и личного опыта. Вам не нравятся мои рассуждения. Ну и что с того? Это повод устраивать баталии? Живите и служите Кришне так, как вы считаете это правильным. А у меня свое понимание и оно имеет подтверждения в шастрах и в словах возвышенных душ. Но вам нравится со всеми бороться и всех опровергать. И я теперь вынужден на вас тратить время своей жизни. Чего ради? Спорьте с кем-то, кому нравится спорить. А чтобы я не возмущался, пожалуйста, не упоминайте мое имя на каждом шагу. Обсуждайте идеи, а не пытайтесь выставить людей в негативном свете, если вы не понимаете этих людей до конца. 




> "как совместить официальную позицию РС ЦОСКР о том, что нам надо, кроме Сознания Кришны, которое якобы "мало кому интересно", давать людям кармические "полезные и интересные" знания, с позицией ачарьи-основателя ИСККОН о крайней опасности гуру-оппортунистов, дающих не только то, что говорил Кришна, но и то, чего хочет потребитель"?


Вы хронически не понимаете того, что я говорю, и постоянно перевираете  мои слова и искажаете их смысл. Я говорил о том, что религия, как таковая, действительно мало кому интересна, и потому, если мы подаем сознание Кришны исключительно в религиозном аспекте, это мало кого может зинтересовать. Таково мое видение, поскольку я постоянно проповедую в разных аудиториях и я вижу как реагируют люди на сознание Кришны, когда включается язык религиозного ритуала, и когда то же самое подется через сферу практического знания в разных социальных сферах, которые интересуют людей куда больше, чем религия. И я наблюдаю, что сейчас большинство людей приходят к Кришне через всякие окольные темы, чем через прямую религиозную проповедь. Это не значит, что прямой религиозной проповеди не должно быть. Это значит, что кроме нее можно проложить людям и другие пути к Кришне. И это никак не противречит нашей миссии, если понимать ее более широко и зрело. Но вам такое видение чуждо. И вы громко возмущаетесь по этому поводу, обвиняя все, кроме религиозной проповеди в отклонениях. Но чтобы обвинять, вы должны иметь полномочия обвинителя. Не знаю, есть ли у вас такие полномочия. Почему-то мои старшие всячески поощряют мою проповедь, а бхакта Варган взял на себя полномочия обвинять меня в оппортунизме и в опасных заигрываниях с "полезными знаниями". О деятельности нужно судить по плодам. 




> Я прошу ответить на заданный ранее вопрос: "А где Шрила Прабхупада в БГ 3.26 говорит, что проповедники сознания Кришны могут учить вторичным принципам?"


В тексте БГ 3.26 Сам Кришна говорит, что мудрец "должен занимать их разнообразной деятельностью [чтобы они могли постепенно развить в себе сознание Кришны]". Это означает, что те, кто не могут сразу принять сознание Кришны, должны получить свой шанс заняться чем-то, что приведет их к Кришне постепенно. Это по сути и есть вторичные принципы (развитие гуны благости, развитие знания и т.д.). Тот же прасад - это тоже косвенная проповедь. Иначе почему бы Прабхупада называл его нашим "тайным оружием"? Тайный - значит не прямой, косвенный.

Все, уважаемый прабху, это последние слова, которе я сказал вам в этой теме, да и, пожалуй, вообще. Помещаю вас в список игнорирования. Отные задавайте свои вопросы кому-нибудь другому. Я больше не намерен тратить на вас свое драгоценное время.

----------


## Варган

> Увы, именно так нас воспринимают люди, которые ничего не знают о сути нашего послания. Это не я придумал, я это просто сформулировал. Если вам такая формулировка не нравится, можете изменить ее на другую, но суть не изменится. Преданные в глазах обычных людей, действительно, очень часто ведут себя как инопланетяне.


А косвенные проповедники в глазах здравомыслящей части кармической публики выглядят как обманщики. Я вчера смотрел в Ютубе вебинар одного популярного психолога, где он разоблачает всех наших "ведических психологов". Он много чего говорил, но запомнилось, что, по его мнению, Веды "мужско-женскому", то есть отношениям мужчин и женщин, вообще мало уделяют внимания, что в Ведах про служение Богу в основном говорится, а эти ведические психологи только и знают, что эксплуатируют эту тему мужчин и женщин. Неужели мы не хотим привлечь своей проповедью здравомыслящих людей? А они могли бы стать преданными!





> В тексте БГ 3.26 Сам Кришна говорит, что мудрец "должен занимать их разнообразной деятельностью [чтобы они могли постепенно развить в себе сознание Кришны]". Это означает, что те, кто не могут сразу принять сознание Кришны, должны получить свой шанс заняться чем-то, что приведет их к Кришне постепенно. Это по сути и есть вторичные принципы (развитие гуны благости, развитие знания и т.д.).


Вот перевод БГ 3.26 из красного издания Бхагавад-гиты, который предпочитает синему Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху: "Чтобы не смущать умы невежественных людей, привязанных к плодам своей деятельности, мудрый человек не должен заставлять их прекратить всякую работу, а скорее он должен вовлекать их в деятельность, проникнутую духом преданного служения, для постепенного развития сознания Кришны".  Ссылка: http://www.ahakimov.com/vedic/vedy-v...va-tretya.html

Даже если принять перевод синего издания БГ 3.26, то Вами при цитировании опущен способ, которым мудрец вовлекает в деятельность: "трудясь в духе преданного служения Господу" (by working in the spirit of devotion). То есть подтверждается мысль комментария Шрилы Прабхупады к этому стиху, что "тот, кто уже обрел сознание Кришны, ... должен на собственном примере показать им, как результаты любой деятельности могут быть использованы в служении Кришне", то есть должен учить своим примером карма-йоге, а не карме. 




> Тот же прасад - это тоже косвенная проповедь. Иначе почему бы Прабхупада называл его нашим "тайным оружием"? Тайный - значит не прямой, косвенный.


 Тайный - значит тайный, а не косвенный. Служение прасаду - это прямое, а не косвенное служение непосредственно Кришне.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А косвенные проповедники в глазах здравомыслящей части кармической публики выглядят как обманщики. Я вчера смотрел в Ютубе вебинар одного популярного психолога, где он разоблачает всех наших "ведических психологов". Он много чего говорил, но запомнилось, что, по его мнению, Веды "мужско-женскому", то есть отношениям мужчин и женщин, вообще мало уделяют внимания, что в Ведах про служение Богу в основном говорится, а эти ведические психологи только и знают, что эксплуатируют эту тему мужчин и женщин. Неужели мы не хотим привлечь своей проповедью здравомыслящих людей? А они могли бы стать преданными!


Те, кто может сразу стать преданными, тот и станет им, благодаря прямой проповеди.
А кому-то нужно для начала понять такие вещи, как то, что он не животное, что есть отличие в телах женщин и мужчин, что женщин нужно защищать, а не эксплуатировать, как делают животные на улице. Подавляющему большинству людей надо это объяснять. Что мужчина должен работать, чтобы из обезьяны превратиться в человека. Веды об этом не говорят, поскольку Веды уже даны для людей. Преданные заняты тем, что собственным примером возвышают животных до людей, как бы они не называли себя - психологи,  косметологи или космонавты.  Вместо того, чтобы помогать преданным, вокруг развелось много шумных критиканов.  Не лучше ли заняться хоть какой-то позитивной деятельностью, прямой или "кривой" проповедью, возвышающей и облагораживающей животное существование невежественного общества?

----------


## Амира

Матаджи Kasturika, простите меня, но вы так смешно написали. Я под столом. Мне всё понравилось. Про то как животные эксплуатируют женщин на улице, что мужчины изначально рождаются обезьянами и лишь тяжким трудом превращаются в людей. Про то как косвенные проповедники на собственном примере у всех на глазах от уровня животных возвышаются до уровня людей. Браво! Простите, вы в художественной самодеятельности не участвуете?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Про то как косвенные проповедники на собственном примере у всех на глазах от уровня животных возвышаются до уровня людей


Не возвышаются, а возвышают других)
Нет, не участвую Амира.

----------


## Амира

> Не возвышаются, а возвышают других)
> Нет, не участвую Амира.


Простите. Спасибо большое.  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> по его мнению, Веды "мужско-женскому", то есть отношениям мужчин и женщин, вообще мало уделяют внимания, что в Ведах про служение Богу в основном говорится, а эти ведические психологи только и знают, что эксплуатируют эту тему мужчин и женщин.


Кстати, Шрила Прабхупада тоже очень часто подчеркивает различие в психологии, социальных ролях и обязанностях мужчин и женщин, так что преданные ничего не выдумывают, а следуют словам Ачарьи. Поэтому эта критика тоже неуместна и вызывает недоумение. http://www.vasudeva.ru/component/joo...113&Itemid=158

----------


## Варган

> Вместо того, чтобы помогать преданным, вокруг развелось много шумных критиканов.  Не лучше ли заняться хоть какой-то позитивной деятельностью, прямой или "кривой" проповедью, возвышающей и облагораживающей животное существование невежественного общества?


Критиканство критиканов - это такое же критиканство.

Да, ещё раз хочу напомнить, что аргумент к личности - это проигрыш того, кто его использует. Значит, нет других аргументов, аргументов по существу дела.

----------


## Амира

> различие в психологии, социальных ролях и обязанностях мужчин и женщин


Матаджи, я с вами согласна. Мы, женщины, намного красивее и умнее мужчин. И хотя со временем, работая, мужчина становится похож на человека, но изначальная дикость в нём всё же сохраняется. Но служа женщине (бхакти деви) он в конце концов сможет завершить свою трансформацию.  :smilies:

----------


## Варган

> Кстати, Шрила Прабхупада тоже очень часто подчеркивает различие в психологии, социальных ролях и обязанностях мужчин и женщин, так что преданные ничего не выдумывают, а следуют словам Ачарьи. Поэтому эта критика тоже неуместна и вызывает недоумение. http://www.vasudeva.ru/component/joo...113&Itemid=158


Так это вопрос к кармической публике. Таково их восприятие. Сейчас же стало модно учитывать то, как выглядит кришнаит в глазах кармического общества.  Вот я и прошу руководство учесть и этот объективный факт: косвенная проповедь в глазах многих карми и представителей иных конфессий выглядит как обман, шарлатанство и "заманивание в секту" окольными путями. Именно косвенная проповедь стала причиной принятия закона Яровой.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Матаджи, я с вами согласна. Мы, женщины, намного красивее и умнее мужчин. И хотя со временем, работая, мужчина становится похож на человека, но изначальная дикость в нём всё же сохраняется. Но служа женщине (бхакти деви) он в конце концов сможет завершить свою трансформацию.


Все верно, служение облагораживает. Пусть хотя бы женщинам служат, трудятся, кормят их. Родятся человеческой женщиной потом, а не обезьяной  :smilies:

----------


## Варган

"Ты просишь меня дать совет что говорить разным людям на санкиртане. Не существует отдельных слов для каждой личности. Всё, что мы говорим, мы говорим каждому. Не важно сколько человеку лет. Сознание Кришны не зависит от возраста. Оно является вечным положением души. Таково значение слова "трансцендентный" - это находится вне рамок материальной квалификации, таких как возраст или разум. Подобно тому, как раскаты грома в небе не требуют объяснений для старого человека или ребёнка, также и трансцендентная звуковая вибрация мантры "Харе Кришна" и проповедь философии "Бхагавад-гиты" подействуют на каждого, независимо от того, поняли ли они услышанное с первого раза или нет. Проповедуя, повторяй только то, что ты услышал из цепи ученической преемственности, и это возымеет действие".

(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Прахладананде, 5 октября 1969 г.)



"You have asked me for suggestions of what to say to different persons on Sankirtana Party, but there is no specific saying to any person. Whatever we say we say to everyone. It doesn't matter what is his age. Krishna Consciousness teaching does not depend on the age. It is the eternal platform of the soul. This is the meaning of transcendental; that is is beyond any consideration of material qualifications such as age or intelligence. Just like thunder in the sky does not need any explanation to any old person or to a young child, similarly, the transcendental sound vibration of Hare Krishna and preaching of Bhagavad-gita philosophy will act on everyone, regardless of whether or not they are understanding at first. When preaching you only repeat what you have heard from the disciplic succession and this will act.

Letter to: Prahladananda
—
5 October, 1969
69-10-05

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Матаджи, я с вами согласна. Мы, женщины, намного красивее и умнее мужчин. И хотя со временем, работая, мужчина становится похож на человека, но изначальная дикость в нём всё же сохраняется. Но служа женщине (бхакти деви) он в конце концов сможет завершить свою трансформацию.


 :smilies:  В тему: 
" Один богатый человек из Калькутты, который нашел убежище у лотосоподобных стоп Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхакура, женившись, захотел узнать, как он может проводить время в хари-бхаджане, будучи семейным человеком. Он пришел с этим вопросом к Шриле Бхактисиддханте Сарасвати Тхакуру, желая получить от него наставления. Когда же Сарасвати Тхакур сказал ему, что, пытаясь совершать хари-бхаджану, будучи семейным человеком, он встретится с различными препятствиями, он очень расстроился. Позже этот человек отправился в сопровождении Шрилы Сарасвати Тхакура к Шриле Гауракишоре дасу Бабаджи на берег реки в Кулию. Когда Шриле Бабаджи Махарадже сказали, что этот человек женился, тот проговорил:

— Да, это очень хорошо, что он женился. С этого дня он каждый день будет готовить пищу и предлагать ее Господу Вишну. Предложив ее Ему, он будет подавать прасад своей жене, а затем, будучи Вайшнавом, будет есть остатки ее прасада. Он будет считать ее слугой Кришны и своим духовным учителем. Он не будет смотреть на нее как на объект, предназначенный для его наслаждения. Все в этом мире: богатство, драгоценности, мужчины и женщины — предназначено для поклонения Кришне. И то, что предназначено для служения Кришне, следует исполь*зовать в служении Ему. Не думай, что предназначение твоей жены — служить тебе. Почитай ее, смотря на нее как на слугу Кришны "..

----------


## Варган

> В тему: 
> .


Матаджи, простите, но тема не про женщин.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Любому человеку будет интересна практическая сторона вопроса и то благо которое ощутит любое живое существо от соприкосновения с обществом преданных.

Шастры об этом прямо говорят: живое существо вправе не связывать себя обязательствами, если это не приносит благо живому существу. 

Очевидно, что греховные привычки сразу не уйдут, но если человек видит (если есть кому показать, то покажут) куда ему идти, и как ему туда идти, тогда он обязательно присоединится к обществу преданных и сам попросит Бога об избавлении препятствий. 

Не все привлекаются отречением, но за неимением духовной силы, любому человеку будет проще постепенно связать свою карму с Кришной, или гьяну занять в служении преданным или заниматься аштанга-йогой для более совершенного исполнения своих новых обязанностей в обществе преданных.

Главное чтобы научили. 

Простой пример: даже вегетаринству надо учится. А это явно косвенная проповедь, мясная пища  отдаляет от Кришны, насколько мне известно.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Матаджи, простите, но тема не про женщин.


А где тут про женщин?
Гауракишора дас бабаджи дал наставления о чистой практике преданного служения. Разве он вам не авторитет?  :smilies:

----------


## Эдвард

Недавно слушал, как раз по теме "косвенной" проповеди. Вся лекция интересная/полезная, конкретно этот момент с 42.46 (https://youtu.be/mCA75pF26j4?t=42m46s)

----------


## Варган

Свод законов ИСККОН (ISKCON Lawbook):

"*8.1.3  Проповедовать Сознание Кришны таким, как оно есть*

Обязанность проповедников Общества – представлять философию Сознания Кришны так, как она представлена в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады (76)".



*8.1.3    Preaching Krishna Consciousness As It Is
*
"It is the duty of the Society’s preachers to present the KRSNa consciousness philosophy as it is presented in Srila Prabhupada’s books. (76)

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Шримад-Бхагават Гита его Божественной милости Шри Шримад А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады

Глава 2 текст 45.

В Ведах в основном говорится о деятельности в трех гунах материальной природы. Поднимись же над этими гунами, о Aрджуна. Перестань зависеть от всех проявлений двойственности, избавься от стремления приобрести или сохранить что-либо в этом мире и постигни свое истинное «Я».

 КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Материальная деятельность представляет собой цепь действий и их последствий в трех гунах материальной природы. Она направлена на достижение определенных результатов и служит причиной рабства живого существа в материальном мире. Основная часть Вед посвящена различным предписаниям, касающимся деятельности ради ее плодов. Цель этих предписаний - помочь обыкновенным людям постепенно отказаться от деятельности ради чувственных удовольствий и подняться на духовный уровень. Поскольку Aрджуна был учеником Господа Кришны, Господь советует ему сразу подняться на духовный уровень - уровень философии «Веданты», который начинается с брахма-джигьясы, или вопросов о высшем духовном начале. *Все живые существа в материальном мире ведут изнурительную борьбу за существование. Чтобы научить их жить в этом мире и указать путь к освобождению из материального плена, Господь, сотворив мир, дал им Веды. Сначала живое существо посвящает себя деятельности ради чувственных удовольствий, описанной в разделе карма-канда, а завершив этот этап, получает возможность встать на путь духовного самопознания, описанный в Упанишадах, которые являются частью другой Веды*, так же как «Бхагавад-гита» является частью пятой Веды («Махабхараты»). Упанишады указывают на начало духовной жизни.

 Пока живое существо находится в материальном теле, оно вынуждено совершать действия и пожинать их плоды, находясь под влиянием гун материальной природы. Нужно научиться стойко переносить такие проявления двойственности, как счастье и горе, холод и жара, и тогда мы избавимся от беспокойств, связанных с приобретениями и потерями. Этого уровня достигает тот, кто обрел сознание Кришны и во всем полагается на волю Господа.

Если бы Все были как Арджуна, то не было бы смысла в косвенной проповеди, однако Высший знаток Вед, сам Верховный Господь Шри Кришна, говорит для чего он дал Веды.
Однако Арджуне, как своему ученику он сразу советует подняться на духовный уровень.

----------


## Варган

> Если бы Все были как Арджуна, то не было бы смысла в косвенной проповеди, однако Высший знаток Вед, сам Верховный Господь Шри Кришна, говорит для чего он дал Веды.
> Однако Арджуне, как своему ученику он сразу советует подняться на духовный уровень.


Вы предлагаете вайшнавам проповедовать людям карма-канду???? Из чего это следует? Из того, что Кришна дал карма-канду, вовсе не вытекает то, что вайшнавы должны её проповедовать. Карма-биджа, йога-биджа, гйана-биджа  (семена кармы, йоги, гйаны) - это сорняки в сердце, их не требуется "поливать" проповедью, они и сами взойдут и вырастут, только знай выпалывай. 

ШБ 1.5.15:
*В людях от природы заложена склонность к наслаждениям, а ты поощрял в них эту склонность под прикрытием религии. Это предосудительно и неблагоразумно. Руководствуясь твоими наставлениями, они будут заниматься этим, прикрываясь религией, и очень скоро забудут обо всех запретах.*

*Комментарий*: 
В этом стихе Шрила Нарада осуждает Шрилу Вьясадеву за то, что в основу составленных им различных ведических писаний он положил регулируемую кармическую деятельность, как это описано в «Махабхарате» и других произведениях. Естественно, что из-за своего длительного контакта с материей в течение многих жизней люди по привычке стремятся утверждать свое господство над материальной энергией. Они не чувствуют ответственности, которую налагает на них человеческая форма жизни. Человеческая жизнь предоставляет шанс вырваться из тисков иллюзорной материи. Назначение Вед — указать дорогу домой, обратно к Богу. Вращение живого существа в цикле перевоплощений, состоящем из 8400000 видов жизни, — это тюремное существование осужденных обусловленных душ. Человеческая жизнь дает шанс вырваться из этого заточения, поэтому единственным занятием человека должно быть восстановление своих взаимоотношений с Богом. Так что никогда не следует поощрять человека в его стремлении удовлетворять свои чувства под видом отправления религиозных обрядов. Если человеческая энергия таким образом направляется в неверное русло, это сбивает с истинного пути все человеческое общество. Шрила Вьясадева авторитетно разъяснил Веды в «Махабхарате» и других писаниях, и то, что он поощряет чувственное наслаждение в той или иной форме, является величайшим препятствием на пути духовного развития человека, потому что большинство людей не согласится отречься от материальной деятельности, служащей причиной их материального рабства. На определенном этапе развития человеческой цивилизации, когда такая материальная деятельность, совершаемая под видом религии (а именно, жертвоприношения животных под видом ягьи), приняла слишком большие масштабы, Господь пришел Сам в облике Будды и отверг авторитет Вед, чтобы прекратить жертвоприношения животных, совершаемые от имени религии. Нарада предвидел это и потому осудил подобные произведения. Любители плоти животных до сих пор приносят их в жертву перед изображением какого-нибудь полубога или богини и называют это религией, потому что некоторые ведические писания рекомендуют такие регламентированные жертвоприношения. Подобные рекомендации даются для того, чтобы отбить у людей желание поедать плоть животных, но постепенно цель этих религиозных обрядов забывается, а боен становится все больше и больше. Это происходит потому, что глупые материалисты не желают прислушиваться к словам тех, кто действительно способен объяснить смысл ведических обрядов.

В Ведах ясно говорится, что ни бурная деятельность, ни накопление богатств, ни даже многочисленное потомство не могут сделать жизнь человека совершенной. К совершенству может привести только отречение. Материалистичные люди пренебрегают этими предписаниями. Они считают, что так называемая жизнь в отречении — удел тех, кто в силу каких-либо физических недостатков неспособен зарабатывать себе на жизнь, или для тех, чья семейная жизнь сложилась неблагополучно.

Конечно, в таких исторических повествованиях, как «Махабхарата», наряду с материальными вопросами обсуждаются и трансцендентные. В «Махабхарату» входит «Бхагавад-гита», и наивысшего развития идеи «Махабхараты» достигают в заключительном наставлении «Бхагавад-гиты», где говорится, что нужно оставить все прочие занятия и полностью предаться лотосным стопам Господа Шри Кришны. Но людей с материалистическими наклонностями больше привлекают политика, деятельность, направленная на экономическое развитие, и филантропия, упомянутые в «Махабхарате», а не самое важное в ней — «Бхагавад-гита». Здесь Нарада открыто осуждает Вьясадеву за то, что он пошел на компромисс, и советует ему прямо провозгласить, что человек прежде всего должен понять свои вечные отношения с Господом и без промедлений предаться Ему".

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

Подстраиваясь под потребности карми мы не сможем их изменить.Но изменимся сами в худшую сторону.

Опять же нам придется лгать обещая что мы дадим им ведическое счастье здоровье и самые точные ведические гороскопы.Так же полечим им рак ветками и камнями и.т.д. Не получив никакого счастья здоровья и купив пару бесполезных гороскопов они всегда будут обходить стороной кришнаитов в том числе и продающих книги ачарьи желающих проповедовать.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Шримад-Бхагават-Гита Его Божественной милости Шри Шримад А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады.

Глава 2, текст 46.Все нужды, которые удовлетворяет маленький колодец, может сразу удовлетворить большой водоем. Подобно этому, тот, кому известно высшее назначение Вед, обретает все описанные в них блага.

КОММЕНТAРИЙ: *Жертвоприношения и ритуалы, которые описаны в разделе Вед карма-канда, предназначены для того, чтобы помочь человеку встать на путь самоосознания*. Конечная цель ведического пути самоосознания ясно определена в пятнадцатой главе «Бхагавад-гиты» (15.15): цель изучения Вед - постичь Господа Кришну, первопричину всего сущего. Таким образом, истинное самоосознание - это постижение Кришны и наших вечных отношений с Ним. Об отношениях живого существа с Кришной также говорится в пятнадцатой главе «Бхагавад-гиты» (15.7). Все живые существа - неотъемлемые частицы Кришны, поэтому, развив в себе сознание Кришны, индивидуальное живое существо достигает высшей ступени ведического пути познания. Это подтверждает следующий стих из «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (3.33.7):


ахо бата шва-пачо 'то гарийан
йадж-джихвагре вартате Нама тубхйам
тепус тапас те джухувух саснур арйа
брахманучур нама гринанти йе те

«О мой Господь, тот, кто повторяет Твое святое имя, уже достиг высшей ступени духовного самопознания, даже если он происходит из семьи собакоедов. В прошлом он, вне всякого сомнения, совершил все жертвоприношения и все виды аскезы, предписанные Ведами, омылся в святых водах всех мест паломничества и много раз глубоко изучил ведические писания. Такого человека следует считать лучшим из ариев».

_Итак, чтобы постичь высшее назначение Вед, надо быть достаточно разумным, не ограничиваться совершением ведических ритуалов и не стремиться вкусить изысканных удовольствий на райских планетах. Никто из людей этого века не способен исполнять все ведические ритуалы, равно как и досконально изучить «Веданту» и Упанишады. Чтобы выполнить все предписания Вед, требуется очень много времени, сил, знаний и средств. В нынешний век это едва ли возможно. Однако высшей цели ведических предписаний можно достичь, просто повторяя святое имя Господа, как учил Господь Чайтанья, спаситель всех падших душ_. Однажды великий знаток Вед Пракашананда Сарасвати спросил Господа Чайтанью, почему Он, вместо того чтобы изучать философию «Веданты», повторяет святые имена Кришны, как какой-нибудь сентиментальный чудак. На это Господь Чайтанья ответил: «Мой духовный учитель считал меня глупцом и потому велел мне повторять святые имена Господа Кришны. Делая это, я испытываю духовный экстаз и становлюсь похожим на сумасшедшего». В век Кали большинство людей слишком глупы и невежественны, чтобы быть способными понять философию «Веданты». Лучший способ достичь ее высшей цели - повторять без оскорблений святое имя Господа. «Веданта» - это вершина всей ведической мудрости, а главным знатоком и автором «Веданты» является Господь Кришна. Поэтому самым лучшим ведантистом следует считать ту великую душу, которая черпает блаженство в повторении святого имени Господа. Вот конечная цель мистического учения Вед.

Уважаемый Варган я говорю лишь о том, чтобы Вайшнавы не выстраивали глухого забора между обществом преданных и обществом тех, кто ещё не может полностью принять и по достоинству оценить философию сознания Кришны.
Все мы живые существа идём в одну сторону но разными путями. 

Чтобы сразу оценить по достоинству трансцендентальное произведения или общение, записанные Шрилой Вьясадевой, нужно быть по истине редкоим счастливчиком. 

Что касается лично моего мнения, то все зависит от *сострадания* вайшнава.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

То обсуждение, которое тут происходит (и в похожих соседних темах) похоже на боевые действия  :sed:  Пожалуйста, прекращайте войну!

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> То обсуждение, которое тут происходит (и в похожих соседних темах) похоже на боевые действия  Пожалуйста, прекращайте войну!


А Кришна таки говорит Арджуне что надо сражаться.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А Кришна таки говорит Арджуне что надо сражаться.


"Сражаться" надо со своими анартхами и оскорбителями преданных Бога, а не с вайшнавами. И для любых "сражений" нужно сначала получить указания и одобрение от духовного учителя, как это сделал Арджуна.

----------


## Варган

> "...Господь, сотворив мир, дал им Веды. Сначала живое существо посвящает себя деятельности ради чувственных удовольствий, описанной в разделе карма-канда, а завершив этот этап, получает возможность встать на путь духовного самопознания, описанный в Упанишадах, которые являются частью другой Веды[/B]..."


Господь и танец раса танцевал, и лесной пожар проглотил. Но преданный не подражает Господу (не танцует танец раса, не глотает лесных пожаров, не проповедует карма-канду, гьяна-канду  и йогу), а выполняет наставления Кришны, которые даются через гуру-парампару. Гуру-парампара в лице Шрилы Прабхупады называет всё, кроме бхакти, викармой (см. БГ 4.17, комм.), даже если это основано на Ведах. Также гуру-парампара даёт ясные наставления, как и что проповедуют преданные ИСККОН. Не надо идти вне этих наставлений.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Шрила Прабхупада:_ Наше Общество, словно одна большая семья, а наши отношения должны строиться на любви и доверии. Нам нужно оставить дух сражения и использовать весь свой разум чтобы продвигаться.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> _Шрила Прабхупада:_ Наше Общество, словно одна большая семья, а наши отношения должны строиться на любви и доверии. Нам нужно оставить дух сражения и использовать весь свой разум чтобы продвигаться.


Вопрос в том куда мы продвигаемся в сторону удовлетворения Кришны или в иную сторону удовлетворения карми.К сожалению совместить и то и другой не получится.

Жена желая удовлетворить мужа вынуждена отказывать в удовлетворении всем остальным мужчинам.

----------


## Варган

> Варган, я говорю лишь о том, чтобы Вайшнавы не выстраивали глухого забора между обществом преданных и обществом тех, кто ещё не может полностью принять и по достоинству оценить философию сознания Кришны.
> Все мы живые существа идём в одну сторону но разными путями.


Так никто забор и не выстраивает, надо следовать наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады, как нам строить открытые взаимоотношения с обществом:  

"*Нам, разумеется, не удастся подражать Шри Чайтанье Махапрабху, но мы должны идти по Его стопам. Мы недостаточно могущественны, чтобы, заворожив тигров, змей, кошек и собак, заставить их танцевать, но, воспевая святые имена Господа, мы можем обратить в сознание Кришны многих людей во всем мире. Дарение, или распространение, святого имени Господа — это замечательный пример благотворительности, или принесения даров (принцип дадАти). Кроме того, мы должны следовать принципу пратигрихНАти — с готовностью принимать трансцендентные дары. Необходимо задавать вопросы о Движении сознания Кришны и со всей искренностью раскрывать свое сердце, чтобы понять реальное положение дел в материальном мире. Так можно осуществить на практике принцип гухйам АкхйАти приччхати.

Преданные, члены Международного общества сознания Кришны, устраивают каждое воскресенье во всех своих центрах пиры и приглашают на них членов Общества и его друзей. Чтобы почтить прасад, там собирается много людей, интересующихся сознанием Кришны, которые затем, когда им представляется возможность, приглашают преданных к себе и угощают их обильным прасадом. Это приносит благо как преданным, так и тем, кто с ними общается. Людям следует избегать общения с так называемыми йогами, гьяни, карми и филантропами, поскольку такое общение никому не приносит пользы*". 

Шрила Прабхупада. Нектар наставлений 4.






> Чтобы сразу оценить по достоинству трансцендентальное произведения или общение, записанные Шрилой Вьясадевой, нужно быть по истине редким счастливчиком.


Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что слова преданного всё равно окажут эффект, который рано или поздно проявится:

"Ты просишь меня дать совет что говорить разным людям на санкиртане. Не существует отдельных слов для каждой личности. Всё, что мы говорим, мы говорим каждому. Не важно сколько человеку лет. Сознание Кришны не зависит от возраста. Оно является вечным положением души. Таково значение слова "трансцендентный" - это находится вне рамок материальной квалификации, таких как возраст или разум. Подобно тому, как раскаты грома в небе не требуют объяснений для старого человека или ребёнка, также и *трансцендентная звуковая вибрация мантры "Харе Кришна" и проповедь философии "Бхагавад-гиты" подействуют на каждого, независимо от того, поняли ли они услышанное с первого раза или нет. Проповедуя, повторяй только то, что ты услышал из цепи ученической преемственности, и это возымеет действие*".

(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Прахладананде, 5 октября 1969 г.)

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Так никто забор и не выстраивает, надо следовать наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады, как нам строить открытые взаимоотношения с обществом:  
> 
> "*Преданные, члены Международного общества сознания Кришны, устраивают каждое воскресенье во всех своих центрах пиры и приглашают на них членов Общества и его друзей. Чтобы почтить прасад, там собирается много людей, интересующихся сознанием Кришны, которые затем, когда им представляется возможность, приглашают преданных к себе и угощают их обильным прасадом. Это приносит благо как преданным, так и тем, кто с ними общается. Людям следует избегать общения с так называемыми йогами, гьяни, карми и филантропами, поскольку такое общение никому не приносит пользы*".


Уважаемый Варган, непонятно, кто кого приглашает и кто кого кормит прасадом.

Здесь речь идёт о тех, кто уже заинтересован сознанием Кришны, а не о тех, кто даже ещё не встал на путь самоосознания.

Если ближе к теме Вед, карма-канды и прямой проповеди, именно в контексте написанного сейчас, в тексте указанном ранее, указан способ, рекомендованный в Шримад Бхагавад-гите, где Ачария комментирует:

Чтобы не вносить смятение в умы невежд, привязанных к плодам своего труда, мудрец не должен побуждать их прекратить всякую деятельность. Напротив, трудясь в духе преданного служения Господу, он должен занимать их разнообразной деятельностью [чтобы они могли постепенно развить в себе сознание Кришны].

Комментарий: 

Ведаиш ча сарваир ахам эва ведйах — вот высшее предназначение всех ведических обрядов. Все ритуалы, все жертвоприношения, все предписания Вед, в том числе и те, которые касаются мирской деятельности, предназначены для того, чтобы человек мог постичь Кришну, ибо это — высшая цель жизни. Но, поскольку обусловленные души стремятся лишь к чувственным удовольствиям, они изучают Веды исключительно ради того, чтобы испытать эти удовольствия. Однако, занимаясь кармической деятельностью и удовлетворяя свои желания так, как это предписано Ведами, человек может постепенно прийти к сознанию Кришны. Поэтому тот, кто уже обрел сознание Кришны, не должен убеждать людей в том, что их деятельность бессмысленна или что их представления о жизни ошибочны, но должен на собственном примере показать им, как результаты любой деятельности могут быть использованы в служении Кришне. Человек, усвоивший науку сознания Кришны, должен действовать так, чтобы невежественные люди, которые трудятся ради чувственных наслаждений, могли научиться тому, как правильно действовать и жить. Не следует мешать невеждам выполнять их обязанности, но того, кто уже встал на путь сознания Кришны, можно сразу занять в служении Господу, не ожидая, пока он выполнит все предписания Вед. Такому счастливцу не нужно совершать ведические ритуалы: действуя в сознании Кришны, он получит все те результаты, которые приносит выполнение предписанных шастрами обязанностей.

*должен занимать их разнообразной деятельностью, чтобы они могли постепенно развить в себе сознание Кришны.*

Если подойти и громко прокричать на ухо невежественному человеку трансцендентные звуки: можно очень сильно навредить.

А если начать тему с гороскопа и закончить на планете чистого преданного Дхрувы, будет вполне себе искусство.

Или начать с отношений с ребёнком и закончить детскими играми Господа это тоже привлекательно.

Так или иначе у каждого живого существа есть склонность к какой то деятельности, какие то интересы в миру и именно через нее правильнее разъяснять как из их повседневной деятельности извлечь Кришну. А для этого как минимум надо знать, что Кришна принимает и что необходимо делать и как ( это косвенная проповедь ), и что делать не стоит, чем Кришна не доволен.

Его божественная милость Шри Шримад А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Шрила Прабхупада прямо говорил: принесите мне результат Вашей Кармической деятельности а я его предложу Кришне и он будет Вами доволен.

Насколько мне не изменяет память его Божественная милость А.Ч.Бхактиведанта Свами Шрила Прабхупада, не хотел, чтобы все его ученики стали отречеными монахами. Он хотел, чтобы в обществе преданных были первоклассные учителя, врачи, воспитатели. ( " по стопам Ачарии "беседы усеников , какая часть не помню" )
"

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Уважаемый Варган, я могу поделиться с Вами своим собственным негативным опытом последствий, проистекших их прямой проповеди.

Я также как и любой разумный человек познакомившись с философией сознания Кришны решил для себя, что надо предаться и отбросить всю викарму деятельность. Повторять святое имя Господа и готовится к духовной жизни.

С какими трудностями я столкнулся?

Есть такие хорошие слова и наставления, которые даёт Джанака в беседе с Шукадевой.

:... *Джанака говорит о том, как нужно правильно строить свою судьбу в дхарме.*

Нужно готовить фундамент и основательно идти по пути Дхармы. Идти и постепенно наращивать скорость, до тех пор пока эта скорость не увеличится.

Часто Бывало так говорит Джанака, что многие практикующие, начинали как Великие отшельники, и заканчивали как хорошие бизнесмены. Они накопили шакти в ретрите, затем у них появились большие планы, что они ещё не сделали в этом мире.

Но правильно (говорит Джанака) практиковать по другому: начинать как великие бизнесмены и заканчивать как великие отшельники. Это более долгий способ. Он может , не такой для эго привлекательный, но он очень надёжный и стабильный в том смысле, что Вы поступательно наращиваете и наращивание свою духовную силу.Вы накапливаете заслуги (благочестие как я понимаю), изучая учение, укрепляетесь в нем, очищаете свои тонкие тела,постепенно обрываете липкие тенета психических связей с самсарой, которые держат ( и ретрит их так просто и быстро не оборвет, а делаете это постепенно). Постепенно Ваше окружение очищается, Ваша деятельность, постепенно Ваши долговые обязательства перед кармическими кредиторами ослабевают. Вы выплачиваете долги социуму6, самсаре, и делаете это расчетливо, целенаправленно и методично. И наконец наступает такой момент, когда Все Ваши долги кармическим кредиторам выплачены, ваши обязанности в социуме исполнены, у Вас стабильное положение в общине, У Вас мощная база в виде личной садханы и знания учения. Тогда Вы можете делать рывок, наращивая свою практику. Затем ещё рывок. И у Вас достаточно заслуг, чтобы эти рввки дали Вам расцвет в сознании. Так поступает мудрый практикующий.

(Беседа Шуки и Джанаки Дэви Бхагавата Пурана)

Джанака признан авторитетом Шримад-Бхагавад-гиты.

В чем негативный опыт принятия наставлений прямой проповеди: 
вкус есть+, 
опыт есть-
полное понимание сознания Кришны -
вероятность отказа от своего социального положения +
благочестия деятельность -

И таких моментов может быть очень много.

Это только моё мнение.

----------


## Варган

> *должен занимать их разнообразной деятельностью, чтобы они могли постепенно развить в себе сознание Кришны.*


Почему Вы вырываете словосочетания из контекста даже одного предложения? Почему Вы опустили способ, которым это делает мудрец?

Вот предложение целиком: "Напротив, *трудясь в духе преданного служения Господу*, он должен занимать их разнообразной деятельностью [чтобы они могли постепенно развить в себе сознание Кришны]". *Способ как занять деятельностью невежд - самому трудиться в духе преданного служения*. В оригинале - by working in the spirit of devotion (с помощью своего труда в духе преданности). 

И в комментарии ачарья-основатель ИСККОН разъясняет, что это значит: "тот, кто уже обрел сознание Кришны, ... должен на собственном примере показать им [невеждам], как результаты любой деятельности могут быть использованы в служении Кришне". Мы не можем выдумывать свои толкования.

То есть чёрным по белому написано, что преданный должен учить невежд своим примером *карма-йоге* - искусству деятельности, в котором все результаты (плоды), то есть зарплата, доход, прибыль и т.п., отдаются (жертвуются) на служение Кришне.  Об этом говорит Господь в БГ 12.10: "Если ты не в состоянии следовать правилам и предписаниям бхакти-йоги, просто трудись на Меня". И Шрила Прабхупада объясняет в комментарии к БГ 12.10, что это значит: жертвуй на служение Кришне результаты своей деятельности. Именно это мы должны проповедовать невеждам своим примером, а не карма-канду, шиваитскую йогу или психо-хиро-чертовщину! 




> Его божественная милость Шри Шримад А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Шрила Прабхупада прямо говорил: принесите мне результат Вашей Кармической деятельности а я его предложу Кришне и он будет Вами доволен.


Да, речь именно о карма-йоге, см. выше. Если Вы будете отдавать на прямое служение Кришне большую часть своей зарплаты или дохода, ведь именно это результат Вашей кармической деятельности, то Он будет доволен. Кармическая деятельность на английском звучит: fruitive work - деятельность ради плодов. 




> А если начать тему с гороскопа и закончить на планете чистого преданного Дхрувы, будет вполне себе искусство.
> 
> Или начать с отношений с ребёнком и закончить детскими играми Господа это тоже привлекательно.
> 
> Так или иначе у каждого живого существа есть склонность к какой то деятельности, какие то интересы в миру и именно через нее правильнее разъяснять как из их повседневной деятельности извлечь Кришну. А для этого как минимум надо знать, что Кришна принимает и что необходимо делать и как ( это косвенная проповедь ), и что делать не стоит, чем Кришна не доволен.


Подтвердите, пожалуйста, своё мнение цитатами гуру-садху-шастр, иначе оно ничего не стоит.

----------


## Варган



----------


## Ivan B1agoy

(Исправил ранее написанное)

Слова не выдергиваются. Речь идёт о пояснения в рамках шлоки и комментариях Ачарии.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Подтвердите, пожалуйста, своё мнение цитатами гуру-садху-шастр, иначе оно ничего не стоит.


А когда Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху призывает преданных использовать свой разум в проповеди, он по Вашему нарушает указанный Вами принцип, призывая членов международного общества сознания Кришны к обесценивания их мнения?

Вы правы это моё мнение и оно ничего не стоит. Прошу прощения.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> 


А какова связь между прямой и косвенной проповедью и этим роликом.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Шримад-Бхагавад Гита Его Божественной Милости Шри Шримад  А. Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады 

*глава 3 текст 26.*

на буддхи-бхедам джанайед
аджнанам карма-сангинам
джошайет сарва-кармани
видван йуктах самачаран

Пословный перевод: 
на — не; буддхи-бхедам — раздвоение разума; джанайет — должен порождать; аджнанам — невежд; карма-сангинам — привязанных к деятельности; джошайет — пусть побуждает совершать; сарва — все; кармани — действия; видван — тот, кто обладает знанием; йуктах — занятый; самачаран — практикующий.

Перевод: 
_
Чтобы не вносить смятение в умы невежд, привязанных к плодам своего труда, мудрец не должен побуждать их прекратить всякую деятельность. Напротив, трудясь в духе преданного служения Господу, он должен занимать их разнообразной деятельностью [чтобы они могли постепенно развить в себе сознание Кришны]_.

Комментарий: 
Ведаиш ча сарваир ахам эва ведйах — вот высшее предназначение всех ведических обрядов. Все ритуалы, все жертвоприношения, все предписания Вед, в том числе и те, которые касаются мирской деятельности, предназначены для того, чтобы человек мог постичь Кришну, ибо это — высшая цель жизни. Но, поскольку обусловленные души стремятся лишь к чувственным удовольствиям, они изучают Веды исключительно ради того, чтобы испытать эти удовольствия. Однако, занимаясь кармической деятельностью и удовлетворяя свои желания так, как это предписано Ведами, человек может постепенно прийти к сознанию Кришны. Поэтому тот, кто уже обрел сознание Кришны, не должен убеждать людей в том, что их деятельность бессмысленна или что их представления о жизни ошибочны, но должен на собственном примере показать им, как результаты любой деятельности могут быть использованы в служении Кришне. Человек, усвоивший науку сознания Кришны, должен действовать так, чтобы невежественные люди, которые трудятся ради чувственных наслаждений, могли научиться тому, как правильно действовать и жить. Не следует мешать невеждам выполнять их обязанности, но того, кто уже встал на путь сознания Кришны, можно сразу занять в служении Господу, не ожидая, пока он выполнит все предписания Вед. Такому счастливцу не нужно совершать ведические ритуалы: действуя в сознании Кришны, он получит все те результаты, которые приносит выполнение предписанных шастрами обязанностей.

Ачария объясняет:

2-е категории живых существ:

1 категория это обусловленные живые существа, которые стремятся лишь к чувственным удовольствиям.( невежественные люди )

2 категория это те, кто уже встал на путь сознания Кришны. ( счастливцы)

1 - е могут постепенно прийти к Кришне через кармическую деятельность и удовлетворение своих желаний, *так как это предписано Ведами* 

2  - е могут быть сразу заняты в служении Кришне.

Для первых объясняются предписания Вед - А Это *косвенная проповедь*

Для вторых объясняется как исполнять то или иное преданное служение А Это *прямая проповедь.*

Вот мне как то так видется.

----------


## Варган

> Для первых [невежественные люди]объясняются предписания Вед - А Это *косвенная проповедь*
> ...
> Вот мне как то так видется.


Откуда Вы это взяли? Шрила Прабхупада пишет в БГ 3.26: "Поэтому тот, кто уже обрел сознание Кришны, не должен убеждать людей в том, что их деятельность бессмысленна или что их представления о жизни ошибочны, но *должен на собственном примере показать им, как результаты любой деятельности могут быть использованы в служении Кришне*. Человек, усвоивший науку сознания Кришны, должен *действовать* так, чтобы *невежественные* люди, которые трудятся ради чувственных наслаждений, могли научиться тому, как правильно действовать и жить".

*Нигде не сказано, что невежественным людям преданные должны объяснять карма-канду.* Но сказано, что *преданные должны показывать им, невежественным людям, карма-йогу своим примером*. Шрила Баладева Видйабхушана в своём комментарии к Бхагавад-гите объясняет, что _париништхита-бхакта_ (преданный среднего уровня) занимается, в основном, прямыми ангами бхакти, а карма-йога для него - это вспомогательный благоприятный элемент, помогающий одухотворить все сферы его жизни и позволяющий показать правильный пример людям.

----------


## Амира

> 


Варган, спасибо вам большое за всё что вы делаете и пишите! :vanca calpa: 

Я просто счастлива, что есть такой человек как вы. Я думала что я одна так вижу наставления Прабхупады и рада что я не одинока.

У меня совсем нет желания кого то переубеждать, с кем-то спорить или кому-то что-то доказывать, я просто хотела вас поблагодарить.

Под этим видео есть хорошие цитаты, приведу несколько:

О проповеди судят не по количеству, а по качеству. Одобрение со стороны окружающих не является признаком успешной проповеди. 

«Мы сталкиваемся со множеством трудностей. Но нас это не пугает. Мы никогда не идем на компромисс. Мои ученики тоже никогда не пойдут на это. Почему я должен идти на компромисс? Зачем мне делать это, если я уверен в том, что говорю истину? На компромисс идёт тот, кто не уверен в своих словах и не знает своего положения. Если я осознаю свое положение, почему я должен идти на компромисс? Другие могут поступать как им заблагорассудится. Такова наша позиция» (Из беседы, 31.12.1976, Бомбей)

«Когда вы становитесь настоящим проповедником сознания Бога, вы не можете идти на какой-либо компромисс. Вы должны называть вещи своими именами». (Из лекции по «Шримад-Бхагаватам», 16.10.1972, Вриндаван)

«Мы не идем на компромисс. Мы проповедуем то, во что верим. Люди принимают нашу проповедь. Вы можете верить или не верить, для нас это не имеет значения». (Утренняя прогулка, 13.11.1975, Бомбей)

«Мы не можем идти на компромисс ради того, чтобы кому-то угодить». (Из письма от 30.09.1973 г.)

«Мы не льстим людям и не потакаем их капризам. Мы проповедуем на основе «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и «Бхагавад-Гиты» и представляем их такими, как они есть, без искажений. Такова наша позиция. Если хотите, продвигайтесь духовно. Если нет, что ж, это ваш выбор. Но мы не пойдем на компромисс. Мы должны представлять шастры такими, как они есть». (Из лекции по «Шримад-Бхагаватам», 27.09.1974, Калькутта)

«Я их критикую, и они сердятся. Что тут поделаешь? Я должен говорить истину. Я не могу смешивать реальность с иллюзией. Это невозможно». (Из лекции по «Чайтанья-чаритамрите», 15.03.1974, Вриндаван)


«Эти негодяи никогда не поймут Кришну. Они подобны сове, которая при солнечном свете закрывает глаза. Вы можете сколько угодно говорить: «Господин Сова, пожалуйста, откройте глаза и посмотрите на солнце». «Я не вижу никакого солнца. Солнца нет». Это цивилизация сов. Нужно с ними бороться. Мы должны проявлять решимость, в особенности, саньяси. Мы должны бороться с этими совами. Мы должны силой открывать им глаза. Движение сознания Кришны объявляет войну всем совам». (Из лекции по «Шримад-Бхагаватам», 19.07.1975, Сан-Франциско)

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Мои аргументы исчерпаны спасибо Вам Варган за общение. Я остаюсь при своей точке зрения в виду невозможности безконфликтного сосуществования Вашей точки зрения - времени, месту и обстоятельствам в которых развивается современное общество сознания Кришны в России.

С Уважением.Спасибо.

----------


## 1988Леонид

"Напротив, трудясь в духе преданного служения Господу, он должен занимать их разнообразной деятельностью [чтобы они могли постепенно развить в себе сознание Кришны".
что нужно для постепенного развития в себе сознания Кришны?
на мой взгляд это 12 стих из 12 главы БГ "Если же ты не можешь заниматься и этим, то приложи свои усилия к тому, чтобы обрести знание. Однако медитация предпочтительнее, чем знание, а отречение от плодов своего труда предпочтительнее медитации, ибо человек, отрекшийся от плодов своего труда, обретает умиротворение."
вот наши "косьвенные" проповедники и занимаются тем что дают людям знание ( о психологии, семейных отношениях, аюрведе и т.п.) что в этом плохого и как это идет в разрез с наставлениями Прабхупады не понимаю.
а если люди получив это знание приходят к нам в общество и уже получают возможность служить в духе 11,10,9 и 8 стихов, то опять же на мой взгляд, честь и хвала таким проповедникам, даже если они "косьвенные".

----------


## Амира

Плохо не то что приходят, а то что не стремятся стать чистыми преданными, т.к. приглашали их не для этого. Прабхупад и все ачарьи до него говорили такие слова, это не дословно а по смыслу, пусть у меня будет один ученик, но он будет чистым преданным, тогда я буду считать что моя миссия выполнена. Вот видео где говориться почему плохо.

----------


## Эдвард

У меня есть только один вопрос к людям, которые топят за прямую проповедь: у вас больше нет материальных потребностей и желаний, то есть вы реализовали стих: 

18.66
Оставь все прочие религии и просто предайся Мне. Я освобожу /избавлю/ тебя от всех последствий твоих греховных поступков. Не бойся ничего.

И вы можете просто ничего не делая получать все, что нужно для жизни грубого и тонкого тел? Кришна непосредственно прямо начал заботиться о вас? 

А коли не так, то начинается путь дхармы, а дхарма предполагает знания о том, как ее исполнять: семейная, общественная, профессиональная и самое важное - санатана дхарма. 

Никто не против прямой проповеди, но не стоит забывать, где мы оказались и что тут есть определенные законы, напомню - установленные Самим Кришной, не учитывать их - безумие. Беда, когда материальные законы подаются без связи с Кришной, так же как и беда, когда Кришна подается людям, которые не в состоянии принять чистый процесс бхакти, в виду сильной обусловленности. Хотите прямо проповедовать - проповедуйте, если у вас столько сил духовных, что люди откликаются на это - могу только в стопы упасть в поклоне; но не надо мешать и критиковать попытки людей, через объяснения материальных законов, постепенно приводить к преданности. Это вредительство чистой воды. Когда живое существо имея кучу материальных желаний и испытывая на себе влияние гун, говорит о том, что этого нет, есть лишь чистая преданность. Это лицемерие, самообман. 

Мы никогда не должны переставать говорить о цели жизни, выраженной, как развитие отношений с Кришной, но и не должны забывать о том, что обусловленность возьмет свое, так пусть она возьмет свое в знании, что лишь укрепит веру в шастры. 

Делайте, что можете и не мешайте другим делать то, что могут они. Если хотя бы один человек из этой "косвенной" проповеди привлекся Сознанием Крищны, то все идет, как надо. Можете чисто проповедовать и это находит отклик - вперед. 

С уважением.

----------


## 1988Леонид

"Поэтому мы надеемся, что, изучая «Бхагавад-гиту» в том виде, в каком она представлена на страницах этой книги, люди получат величайшее благо, и, если хотя бы один из них станет чистым преданным Господа, мы будем считать свою задачу выполненной." из предисловия к английскому изданию БГ.
одно другому не мешает, вы становитесь чистым преданным, а тот кто сейчас находится в другом положении пусть культивирует знание. противоречий никаких нет, даже на мой взгляд если провести грубую аналогию допустим со спортом, есть мастера спорта международного уровня их единицы, есть просто мастера спорта их по больше, есть кандидаты в мастера спорта их еще больше, есть перво разрядники и т.д. а есть Лёня который играет в теннис настольный и мы все можем существовать вполне мирно, даже мастера спорта будут помогать новичкам. да и сам Кришна в БГ говорит что "мастеров спорта международного уровня" не так то много (Тот, кто, пройдя через множество рождений и смертей, обрел совершенное знание, вручает себя Мне, ибо он понял, что Я - причина всех причин и все сущее. Такая великая душа встречается очень редко.)

----------


## Варган

> "Напротив, трудясь в духе преданного служения Господу, он должен занимать их разнообразной деятельностью [чтобы они могли постепенно развить в себе сознание Кришны".
> что нужно для постепенного развития в себе сознания Кришны?
> на мой взгляд это 12 стих из 12 главы БГ "Если же ты не можешь заниматься и этим, то приложи свои усилия к тому, чтобы обрести знание. Однако медитация предпочтительнее, чем знание, а отречение от плодов своего труда предпочтительнее медитации, ибо человек, отрекшийся от плодов своего труда, обретает умиротворение."
> вот наши "косьвенные" проповедники и занимаются тем что дают людям знание ( о психологии, семейных отношениях, аюрведе и т.п.) что в этом плохого и как это идет в разрез с наставлениями Прабхупады не понимаю.
> а если люди получив это знание приходят к нам в общество и уже получают возможность служить в духе 11,10,9 и 8 стихов, то опять же на мой взгляд, честь и хвала таким проповедникам, даже если они "косьвенные".


Примите мои поклоны, Леонид прабху! В БГ 12.12. речь идёт не о психологии, семейных отношениях, аюрведе и т.п., а о духовном знании - атма-гйане или брахма-гйане. 
Подтверждение: 
1. "Гита-бхушана-бхашья" Шрилы Баладевы Видйабхушаны, где гйана в БГ 12.12 переведена как "осознание атмы".
2. Книга Бхуриджаны прабху "Самое сокровенное знание", где на основе комментариев ачарьев говорится, что слово "знание" в БГ 12.12 "относится к брахма-гьяне, знанию о душе, отличной от тела".

----------


## 1988Леонид

Харе Кришна!Варган прабху!
"Гита-бхушана-бхашья" честно говоря к своему стыду даже не слышал о таком произведении Шрилы Баладевы Видйабхушины (да что уж греха таить я вообще не читал книг этого автора). но верю вам, значит моё предположение было не верным. но попробую с другой стороны. в БГ в комментариях Прабхупада неоднократно "призывает нас следовать" гуне благости 
"Поэтому, если, выполняя предписания шастр, человек не позволяет влияющей на него гуне страсти преобразовываться в гуну невежества, а вместо этого поднимается на уровень гуны благости, он разовьет в себе духовные привязанности и тем самым спасет себя от гнева и его разрушительных последствий."
«Тот, кто с неослабевающим энтузиазмом, упорством и решимостью выполняет свои обязанности в преданном служении, общается с преданными и занимается исключительно деятельностью в гуне благости, непременно достигнет успеха на пути бхакти-йоги» (Упадешамрита, 3).
"Тот, кто живет в гуне благости и постоянно думает о Кришне, сможет вспомнить о Нем и в свой последний час."
"Но если даже люди в гуне благости не могут освободиться из материального плена, то что тогда говорить о тех, кто запутался в сетях гуны страсти?" и т.д.
значит гуна благости которой и учат наши проповедники, тоже своего рода помощь для начала духовного развития. вы с этим согласны?

----------


## Амира

> одно другому не мешает, вы становитесь чистым преданным, а тот кто сейчас находится в другом положении пусть культивирует знание. противоречий никаких нет, даже на мой взгляд если провести грубую аналогию допустим со спортом, есть мастера спорта международного уровня их единицы, есть просто мастера спорта их по больше, есть кандидаты в мастера спорта их еще больше, есть перво разрядники и т.д. а есть Лёня который играет в теннис настольный и мы все можем существовать вполне мирно, даже мастера спорта будут помогать новичкам. да и сам Кришна в БГ говорит что "мастеров спорта международного уровня" не так то много (Тот, кто, пройдя через множество рождений и смертей, обрел совершенное знание, вручает себя Мне, ибо он понял, что Я - причина всех причин и все сущее. Такая великая душа встречается очень редко.)


Не все сразу становятся мастерами спорта, но тот кто очень хочет - станет, а тот кто не хочет, даже имея все способности, никогда им не станет. Один тренер говорит: тренируйся, старайся, выкладывайся, стремись. А другой говорит: делай так чтобы тебе было комфортно, главное здоровье, а не результат. Умелый тренер приведет своего спортсмена к победе, а не умелый только научит заботиться о своём здоровье.

----------


## Эдвард

Еще есть ряд вопросов к топильщикам за "чистую преданность" ) Например: что вы кушали сегодня и откуда вы получили это? Чьими заслугами вы пользуетесь, имея доступ в Интернет и возможность писать на этом форуме? Кто вам электричество подал, сколько людей поучаствовало в этом процессе? Откуда у вас одежда, которую носите, кто ее пошил? Откуда у вас куча потребляемых услуг, предоставляемых обществом в котором живете. Все с неба упало? Нет, это итог исполнения людьми своего долга и вы потребители. Уберите прямо сейчас текущее общество, сколько его не критикуй, и вам конец в материальном плане, единицы просто прокормить себя смогут и то с большим трудом. Это верх лицемерия жить и пользоваться тем, что предоставляет общество, пусть и не идеальное, во многом демоническое, и не понимать этого.

Пока сохраняются материальные потребности и желания, сохраняется долг приносить пользу обществу, в котором оказался. Иначе потребитель, эгоист. 

Я бы понял аргументы, подобные вашим, от личностей, которые никак не зависят от материальных систем, атмарамы. А когда их приводят люди всецело зависящие от гун и общества, право, господа, смешно и грустно одновременно...

----------


## 1988Леонид

да, результат бесспорно разный, но даже просто "заботиться о своем здоровье" уже хорошо.

----------


## Амира

> Еще есть ряд вопросов к топильщикам за "чистую преданность" ) Например: что вы кушали сегодня и откуда вы получили это? Чьими заслугами вы пользуетесь, имея доступ в Интернет и возможность писать на этом форуме? Кто вам электричество подал, сколько людей поучаствовало в этом процессе? Откуда у вас одежда, которую носите, кто ее пошил? Откуда у вас куча потребляемых услуг, предоставляемых обществом в котором живете. Все с неба упало? Нет, это итог исполнения людьми своего долга и вы потребители. Уберите прямо сейчас текущее общество, сколько его не критикуй, и вам конец в материальном плане, единицы просто прокормить себя смогут и то с большим трудом. Это верх лицемерия жить и пользоваться тем, что предоставляет общество, пусть и не идеальное, во многом демоническое, и не понимать этого.


По вашему чистые преданные не работают?

Вот что пишет Бхактивинода Тхакур в своей книге "Шри Кришна-самхита" об уттама-адхикари:


"Означает ли это, что вышеупомянутые люди занимаются только духовной деятельностью и пренебрегают материальной? Нет. Они поклоняются Кришне, желая доставить Ему удовольствие, и также заботятся о физическом теле. В жизни этих людей можно также видеть, как они едят,спят, удовлетворяют необходимые потребности тела, делают зарядку, работают на производстве, гуляют на свежем воздухе, читают в транспорте, заботятся о здоровье, радеют об обществе и путешествуют".

"Несмотря на то что качества чистых вайшнавов удивительны, иногда они не занимаются вышеупомянутой деятельностью из-за того, что погружены в сильные чувства любви. Чистые вайшнавы, которые очень дороги всем, иногда живут в уединенных местах и в глубоком сосредоточении в своем сердце поклоняются Господу".

Гл.10, Текст 12,15

----------


## Варган

> Харе Кришна!Варган прабху!
> "Гита-бхушана-бхашья" честно говоря к своему стыду даже не слышал о таком произведении Шрилы Баладевы Видйабхушины (да что уж греха таить я вообще не читал книг этого автора). но верю вам, значит моё предположение было не верным. но попробую с другой стороны. в БГ в комментариях Прабхупада неоднократно "призывает нас следовать" гуне благости 
> "Поэтому, если, выполняя предписания шастр, человек не позволяет влияющей на него гуне страсти преобразовываться в гуну невежества, а вместо этого поднимается на уровень гуны благости, он разовьет в себе духовные привязанности и тем самым спасет себя от гнева и его разрушительных последствий."
> «Тот, кто с неослабевающим энтузиазмом, упорством и решимостью выполняет свои обязанности в преданном служении, общается с преданными и занимается исключительно деятельностью в гуне благости, непременно достигнет успеха на пути бхакти-йоги» (Упадешамрита, 3).
> "Тот, кто живет в гуне благости и постоянно думает о Кришне, сможет вспомнить о Нем и в свой последний час."
> "Но если даже люди в гуне благости не могут освободиться из материального плена, то что тогда говорить о тех, кто запутался в сетях гуны страсти?" и т.д.
> значит гуна благости которой и учат наши проповедники, тоже своего рода помощь для начала духовного развития. вы с этим согласны?


Уже много раз это обсуждалось. Приходится тупо копи-пастить :-) 

Гуна благости - это несколько иное понятие, чем шиваитская версия йоги, астрология, хиромантия, вегетарианское питание, которому следуют даже голуби и мартышки, и т.п. А ведь именно это сейчас считается проповедью благости. Мужчина и женщина, бегущие, взявшись за руки, по пшеничному полю на фоне голубого неба, - это символ современной проповеди гуны благости, хотя, на самом деле, это страсть и невежество. 

"Но те, кто действительно пребывает в гуне благости материальной природы (саттва-гуне), поклоняются только вишну-таттвам. Вишну-таттвы имеют различные имена и формы: Нараяна, Дамодара, Вамана, Говинда, Адхокшаджа и проч."
ШБ 1.2.26, комм. http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/1/2/26

"Люди, пребывающие в благости, поклоняются Господу Вишну..."
ШБ 3.5.43, комм. http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/3/5/43

Сообщение от Враджендра Кумар дас:
- Источником гуны благости является Господь Вишну, который энергией благости поддерживает все материальные миры.

Сообщение от Ямуначарья дас: 
- Я уточню вопрос, Враджендра Кумар прабху: что является основным источником гуны благости в жизни человека с практической точки зрения?

Сообщение от Враджендра Кумар дас:
- Служение Вишну, которое основано на принципах дхармы (милосердие, чистота, аскетизм, правдивость).

Сообщение от Кеша: 
- А если человек следует принципам дхармы неосознанно? Т.е. по природе у него присутствует милосердие, чистота и т.д. без служения Вишну, то можно ли сказать, что человек не является благочестивым?

Сообщение от Враджендра Кумар дас:
- Он благочестив, но если основной его морали или благочестия не является Бог, а просто традиция или социальное давление, то это благочестие будет неустойчивым и рано или поздно такой человек начнет отклоняться. Но если он понимает, что источником морали является Бог, тогда его благочестие стабильно.

Источник: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post95707

----------


## Эдвард

> По вашему чистые преданные не работают?


Вы не такова, как ни крути. Давайте не будем заниматься софистикой. Вы каждый день пользуетесь благами, которые дает это общество и Вы обязаны этому обществу многим. Как обязаны полубогам и предкам. Нельзя принимать положение, что преданный никому ничего не должен, без его продолжения - преданные не имеет материальных желаний и потребностей. Пока сохраняется второе, антоним первого имеет место быть. Иначе лицемерие. 

Пока у Вас есть материальные желания и потребности у Вас есть долг, а чтобы его исполнять корректно, нужны знания о том, как это делать. Чисто духовное знание оно о том, что оставь это все и живи только медитацией на Кришну. Способны? Нет. 

Гита: 
12.9
Мой дорогой Арджуна, о завоеватель богатств, если ты не можешь /если тебе трудно/ постоянно держать свой ум сосредоточенным на Мне, то следуй правилам и предписаниям бхакти-йоги. Так ты разовьешь в себе желание /у тебя появится, в тебе проснется/ достичь Меня.

12.10
Если ты не в состоянии следовать правилам и предписаниям бхакти-йоги, тогда просто работай для Меня, ибо делая это, ты в конце концов достигнешь совершенства.

12.11
Если ты тем не менее не можешь работать для Меня, то постарайся отдавать Мне плоды своего труда и таким образом познать свою истинную сущность.

12.12
Если же ты не можешь заниматься и этим, то приложи свои усилия к тому, чтобы обрести знание. Того, кто старается обрести знание, превосходит человек, занимающийся медитации, а еще выше стоит тот, кто отрекается от плодов своего труда, ибо подобное отречение помогает привести ум в состояние умиротворения /успокоить, обуздать ум/.

Ум постоянно на Кришне? Нет. Значит бхакти-йога. Можете только бхакти-йогой заниматься 100% времени? Нет. Работать будем для Кришны? Каждое действие посвящая Ему? Сомневаюсь. Плоды жертвовать будем? И тут проблемы.

Вот и не надо выпендриваться, надо спокойно исполнять свой долг материальный, делая это, как можно лучше, приобретая знания о том, как это делается, сохраняя цель - према бхакти. 

И, преданные, которые поясняют, как именно лучше исполнять материальный долг - совершают большое служение, а критикующий это очень недальновиден. 

Не надо вредить, дорогие преданные, как говорил мой отец - ширше смотри, ширше. Ширше, у нас миссия весь мир объять, а сделать это можно лишь мысля очень широко, сохраняя суть. 

Пока человек зависит от общества и благ, даруемых им, любые его аргументы в пользу - это не важно и не суть, просто смехотворны, детский сад. А коли зависимы - стоит изучить, как это работает, сохраняя Сознание Кришны, ведь материальные законы - Его законы. И само собой разумеется, что негативно отзываться о преданных, пытающихся описать материальные законы, чтобы затем указать на Кришну, это просто вредительство. Не надо быть вредителями.

----------


## Амира

> Вы не такова, как ни крути. Давайте не будем заниматься софистикой. Вы каждый день пользуетесь благами, которые дает это общество и Вы обязаны этому обществу многим. Как обязаны полубогам и предкам. Нельзя принимать положение, что преданный никому ничего не должен, без его продолжения - преданные не имеет материальных желаний и потребностей. Пока сохраняется второе, антоним первого имеет место быть. Иначе лицемерие. 
> 
> Пока у Вас есть материальные желания и потребности у Вас есть долг, а чтобы его исполнять корректно, нужны знания о том, как это делать. Чисто духовное знание оно о том, что оставь это все и живи только медитацией на Кришну. Способны? Нет. 
> 
> Ум постоянно на Кришне? Нет. Значит бхакти-йога. Можете только бхакти-йогой заниматься 100% времени? Нет. Работать будем для Кришны? Каждое действие посвящая Ему? Сомневаюсь. Плоды жертвовать будем? И тут проблемы.
> 
> Вот и не надо выпендриваться, надо спокойно исполнять свой долг материальный, делая это, как можно лучше, приобретая знания о том, как это делается, сохраняя цель - према бхакти. 
> 
> И, преданные, которые поясняют, как именно лучше исполнять материальный долг - совершают большое служение, а критикующий это очень недальновиден. 
> ...


Что же вы во всем сомневаетесь.

Разве вы не знаете что тот кто посвятил себя служению Кришне больше никому ничего не должен. Служа Кришне он автоматически отдаёт все свои остальные долги. Тем более я уже вам приводила цитату что даже чистые преданные работают несмотря ни на что, не говоря уже обо всех остальных.

Контроль вашего ума, распределение вашего времени, посвящение вашей умственной деятельности Кришне, посвящение плодов своего труда Кришне - всё в ваших руках.Если вы не желаете этим заниматься, то никто вас не заставит. Кстати ум постоянно на Кришне - это тоже бхакти-йога.

Непонятно почему вы начали эту тему и как она относится к косвенной проповеди, но я вам ответила.

----------


## Варган

> Ум постоянно на Кришне? Нет. Значит бхакти-йога. Можете только бхакти-йогой заниматься 100% времени? Нет. Работать будем для Кришны? Каждое действие посвящая Ему? Сомневаюсь. Плоды жертвовать будем? И тут проблемы.
> 
> Вот и не надо выпендриваться, надо спокойно исполнять свой долг материальный, делая это, как можно лучше, приобретая знания о том, как это делается, сохраняя цель - према бхакти. 
> 
> И, преданные, которые поясняют, как именно лучше исполнять материальный долг - совершают большое служение, а критикующий это очень недальновиден. 
> 
> Не надо вредить, дорогие преданные, как говорил мой отец - ширше смотри, ширше. Ширше, у нас миссия весь мир объять, а сделать это можно лишь мысля очень широко, сохраняя суть. 
> 
> Пока человек зависит от общества и благ, даруемых им, любые его аргументы в пользу - это не важно и не суть, просто смехотворны, детский сад. А коли зависимы - стоит изучить, как это работает, сохраняя Сознание Кришны, ведь материальные законы - Его законы. И само собой разумеется, что негативно отзываться о преданных, пытающихся описать материальные законы, чтобы затем указать на Кришну, это просто вредительство. Не надо быть вредителями.



Прабху Эдвард, почему Вы лжёте, утверждая то, чего не говорит Шрила Прабхупада? В БГ 12.9 и 12.10 не говорится, что нужно заниматься бхакти-йогой 100 % времени. 

Вот что, в действительности, пишет Шрила Прабхупада: "Чтобы практиковать бхакти-йогу с ее правилами и предписаниями, нужно под руководством опытного духовного учителя следовать определенным принципам: вставать рано утром, совершать омовение, приходить в храм, возносить Господу молитвы, повторять мантру Харе Кришна, собирать цветы и подносить их Божеству, готовить для Божества вкусные блюда, принимать прасад и т. д. Есть множество разных правил, которым должен следовать преданный. Так, ему необходимо регулярно слушать «Бхагавад- гиту» и «Шримад-Бхагаватам» в изложении чистых преданных. Подобная практика поможет нам развить любовь к Богу, и перед нами откроется путь, ведущий в Его царство. Тот, кто выполняет правила и предписания бхакти-йоги под руководством духовного учителя, непременно достигнет любви к Богу". (БГ 12., комм.).

Надо верить Шриле Прабхупаде, прабху. Гуру мукха падма вакйа читтетте корийа айкйа / Ар на корихо мане аша. Поместите в своё сердце наставления, сходящие с лотосных уст Шрилы Прабхупады, и выбросьте из своего сердца всю другую чушь (Гуру вандана).

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Ум постоянно на Кришне? Нет. Значит бхакти-йога. Можете только бхакти-йогой заниматься 100% времени? Нет. Работать будем для Кришны? Каждое действие посвящая Ему? Сомневаюсь. Плоды жертвовать будем? И тут проблемы.
> 
> Вот и не надо выпендриваться, надо спокойно исполнять свой долг материальный, делая это, как можно лучше, приобретая знания о том, как это делается, сохраняя цель - према бхакти. 
> 
> И, преданные, которые поясняют, как именно лучше исполнять материальный долг - совершают большое служение, а критикующий это очень недальновиден. 
> 
> Не надо вредить, дорогие преданные, как говорил мой отец - ширше смотри, ширше. Ширше, у нас миссия весь мир объять, а сделать это можно лишь мысля очень широко, сохраняя суть. 
> 
> Пока человек зависит от общества и благ, даруемых им, любые его аргументы в пользу - это не важно и не суть, просто смехотворны, детский сад. А коли зависимы - стоит изучить, как это работает, сохраняя Сознание Кришны, ведь материальные законы - Его законы. И само собой разумеется, что негативно отзываться о преданных, пытающихся описать материальные законы, чтобы затем указать на Кришну, это просто вредительство. Не надо быть вредителями.


Точно, это вредительство, самое настоящее. Это то, что разрушает наше общество и нашу проповедь, делая из преданных асоциальных фанатиков. Если бы преданные выполняли свои обязанности должным образом, о нас не ходила бы  такая дурная слава.
Думаю, что не нужно даже вести беседы с теми, кто приносит вред обществу преданных.

----------


## Эдвард

> Прабху Эдвард, почему Вы лжёте, утверждая то, чего не говорит Шрила Прабхупада? В БГ 12.9 и 12.10 не говорится, что нужно заниматься бхакти-йогой 100 % времени.


Я лгу только в том случае, если Вы 100% времени находитесь в медитации на Кришну или в процессах бхакти, не отвлекаясь ни на что иное. Это так?

----------


## Эдвард

2 Амира



> Разве вы не знаете что тот кто посвятил себя служению Кришне больше никому ничего не должен.


Вы совершили это? Вы вот это проявили в своей жизни: 

БГ, 18 Глава, ТЕКСТ 54

брахма-бхутах прасаннатма	на шочати на канкшати
самах сарвешу бхутешу		мад-бхактим лабхате парам

брахма-бхутах – будучи единым с Абсолютом; прасанна-атма – исполненный ликования; на – никогда; шочати – не скорбит; на – никогда; канкшати – не желает; самах – одинаково расположенный; сарвешу – о всем; бхутешу – живым существам; мат-бхактим – преданным служением Мне; лабхате – занимается; парам – трансцендентным.

Тот, кто таким образом достигает трансцендентного уровня, сразу постигает Верховного Брахмана и исполняется ликования. Он никогда ни о чем не скорбит и ничего не желает. Он одинаково относится /расположен/ ко всем живым существам. Поднявшись на этот уровень, он занимается чистым преданным служением /Мне/.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Для имперсоналиста достичь уровня брахма-бхуты и слиться с Абсолютом является высшей ступенью совершенства. Однако чистый преданный не останавливаясь на этом, начинает заниматься чистым преданным служением. Это значит, что чистый преданный, который служит Верховному Господу, уже получил освобождение и, поднявшись на уровень брахма-бхуты, стал единым с Абсолютом. Тот, кто не достиг единства со Всевышним, не может служить Ему. На абсолютном уровне не существует разницы между слугой и господином, хотя высшем, духовном смысле разница налицо.
В материальном мире тот, кто работает ради удовлетворения собственных чувств, всегда страдает, тогда как в абсолютном мире живые существа занимаются чистым преданным служением и не ведают никаких страданий. Преданный, обладающий сознанием Кришны, ни о чем не скорбит и ничего не желает. Поскольку Бог является полным целым, живое существо, которое служит Богу в сознании Кришны, также становится полным целым. Он подобен реке, которая полностью очистилась от грязи. Поскольку преданный думает только о Кришне, он всегда испытывает радость. Он не скорбит о материальных потерях и не стремится к материальным целям, поскольку служение Господу дает ему все /служа Господу, он получает все; достигает всего/. Он не желает материальных наслаждений, ибо знает, что каждое живое существо, будучи отделенной частицей Верховного Господа, всегда /вечно/ остается его слугой. Находясь в материальном мире он не видит различий между людьми, занимающими высокое или низкое положение в обществе; все это преходяще /эфемерно/, а преданный не связывает себя с тем, что появляется на какое-то время, а затем уходит в небытие. Для него камень и золотой слиток имеют одинаковую ценность. Таков уровень брахма-бхуты, и для чистого преданного достичь его не составляет никакого труда. Тому, кто поднялся на этот уровень, мысль о слиянии с Верховным Брахманом и потере индивидуальности кажется просто нестерпимой, мысль о достижении райских планет представляется фантасмагорией, и его чувства становятся подобны змеям, лишившимся зубов. Змея, у которой нет зубов, уже не вызывает у нас страха, также как и чувства, послушные голосу разума. Мир полон страданий только для того, кто поражен материальной скверной, а для преданного весь мир становится Ваикунтхой, или духовным миром. Самая великая личность в материальной вселенной кажется ему ничтожнее муравья. Достичь этого уровня можно только по милости Господа Чаитаньи, который проповедовал культ /философию преданного служения в век Кали.

----------


## Амира

> Я лгу только в том случае, если Вы 100% времени находитесь в медитации на Кришну или в процессах бхакти, не отвлекаясь ни на что иное. Это так?


Так как вопрос был задан мне первоначально то и я тоже отвечу - да.

----------


## Эдвард

Может вот это реализовано? 14 глава: 

ТЕКСТ 21

арджуна увача
каир лингаис трин гунан этан	атито бхавати прабхо
ким ачарах катхам чаитамс	трин гунан ативартате

арджунах увача – Арджуна сказал; каих – по каким; лингаих – признакам; трин – три; гунан – качества; этан – все эти; атитах – превзойдя; бхавати – есть; прабхо – о мой Господь; ким – каково; ачарах – поведение; катхам – как; ча – также; этан – над этими; трин – тремя; гунан – гунами; ативартате – поднимается.

Арджуна спросил: "Мой дорогой Господь, по каким признакам можно узнать того, кто трансцендентен к трем гунам материальной природы? Как он действует /ведет себя/ и как достигает этого уровня?"

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В данном стихе Арджуна задает очень важные вопросы. Он хочет знать, каковы отличительные черты того, кто преодолел влияние трех материальных гун, и прежде всего спрашивает Кришну о том, по каким признакам можно узнать эту трансцендентную личность. Как определить, что этот человек преодолел влияние материальных гун? Второй вопрос Арджуны касается того, как живет такой человек и как он действует. Следует ли он регулирующим принципам? И далее он спрашивает, как достичь трансцендентного уровня. Все эти вопросы имеют исключительное значение. Пока человек не знает о способах и методах достижения трансцендентного уровня, он не обнаружит признаков трансцендентной личности. Поэтому вопросы, заданные Арджуной, исключительно важны, и Господь ответит на них в последующих стихах.

ТЕКСТЫ 22 – 25

шри-бхагаван увача
пракашам ча правриттим ча	мохам эва ча пандава
на двешти самправриттани	на нивриттани канкшати

удасина-вад асино		гунаир йо на вичалйате
гуна вартанта итй эвам	йо 'ватиштхати ненгате

сама-духкха-сукхах сва-стхах	сама-лошташма-канчанах
тулйа-прийаприйо дхирас	тулйа-ниндатма-самстутих

манапаманайас тулйас		тулйо митрари-пакшайох
сарварамбха-паритйаги		гунатитах са учйате

шри-бхагаван увача – Господь, Верховная Личность Бога, сказал; пракашам – знание; ча – и; правриттим – привязанность; ча – и; мохам – иллюзия; эва ча – также; пандава – о сын Панду; на двешти – не вызывают ненависти; самправриттани – несмотря на присутствие; на нивриттани – а также в отсутствии; канкшати – желает; удасина-ват – как бы безучастным; асинах – оставаясь; гунаих – гунами; йах – тот, кто; на – никогда; вичалйате – выведен из равновесия; гунах – гуны; вартанте – действуют; ити эвам – зная это; йах – тот, кто; аватиштхати – остается; на – никогда; ингате – не колеблется; сама – одинаково; духка – в горе; сукхах – и счастье; сва-стхах – оставаясь спокойным; сама – одинаково; лошта – комок земли; ашма – камень; канчанах – золото; тулйа – одинаково равнодушный; прийа – тому, что приносит радость; априйах – тому, что доставляет огорчение; дхирах – целеустремленный; тулйа – равно; нинда – оклеветанный; атма-самстутих – слушая похвалы; мана – в чести; апаманайох – в бесчестье; тулйах – одинаково; тулйах – одинаково; митра – друзей; ари – и врагов; пакшайох – партиям; сарва – всех; арамбха – видов деятельности; паритйаги – тот, кто отрекся; гуна-атитах – трансцендентный к гунам материальной природы; сах – он; учйате – говорится, что.

Господь, Верховная Личность Бога, сказал: "О сын Панду, тот, в ком не вызывают ненависти /неприязни/ знание, привязанность и иллюзия, когда они есть, и тот, кто не сожалеет о них, когда они исчезают; кто всегда непоколебим и стоек, кто безучастен и трансцендентен к подобным проявлениям, ибо знает, что все это результат действия материальных гун; кто в горе и счастье остается спокойным и невозмутимым; кто не делает различий между горстью земли, камнем и золотым слитком; кто одинаково приемлет радости и невзгоды; кто в почете или бесчестье продолжает целеустремленно двигаться к цели, снося упреки и не обращая внимания на похвалу; кто не делит людей на друзей и врагов; кто отрекся от всякой материальной деятельности – такой человек трансцендентен к трем гунам материальной природы /вышел из под влияния/.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В этих стихах Кришна ответил на все вопросы Арджуны, в той последовательности, как они были заданы. Здесь Он впервые говорит о том, что человек, достигший трансцендентного уровня, никому не завидует и ни к чему не стремится. В материальном мире воплощенное живое существо всегда находится под /преобладающим/ влиянием одной из материальных гун. Окончательно /навсегда/ освободившись от оков материального тела, оно выходит из-под влияния гун материальной природы. Но до тех пор, пока живое существо находится в теле, ему следует всегда оставаться нейтральным. Занимаясь преданным служением Господу, мы постепенно перестанем отождествлять себя с материальным телом. Пока человек считает себя телом, целью всех его действий является удовлетворение собственных чувств, но развив в себе сознание Кришны, он естественным образом перестает удовлетворять свои чувства. Нам не нужно материальное тело, и мы вовсе не обязаны удовлетворять его прихоти. Гуны материальной природы могут продолжать действовать в теле живого существа, но осознавая себя духовной душой, оно остается безучастным к их деятельности. Как же развить в себе такую безучастность? Нужно освободиться от желания наслаждаться материальным телом, равно как и от желания избавиться от него. Так, поднимаясь на трансцендентный уровень, преданный естественным образом достигает освобождения. Ему не следует прилагать особых усилий, чтобы выйти из под влияния материальных гун.
Следующий вопрос Арджуны касался образа действий трансцендентной личности. В материальном мире люди стремятся к почестям, оказываемым материальному телу, и остро реагируют на любые проявления бесчестья, однако человек на трансцендентном уровне одинаково безучастно относится к иллюзорной славе и позору. Он выполняет свои обязанности в сознании Кришны и для него не имеет значения, почитают его люди или хулят. Он принимает только то, что необходимо для его деятельности в сознании Кришны, иначе ничто материальное, будь то камень или золото, ему не нужно. В каждом человеке он видит самого дорогого друга, который помогает ему выполнять обязанности в сознании Кришны, и не испытывает ненависти к своим так называемым врагам. Он одинаково отстраненно относится ко всему, что его окружает, ибо прекрасно знает, что ни имеет никакого отношения к материальной жизни. События политической и социальной жизни не вызывают у него никакого интереса, поскольку ему известен временный характер всех политических переворотов и беспорядков /потрясений/. Он ничего не предпринимает для себя лично. Ради Кришны он готов сделать все, что угодно, но для семя самого не делает ничего. Так ведет себя тот, кто находится на трансцендентном уровне.

----------


## Варган

> Я лгу только в том случае, если Вы 100% времени находитесь в медитации на Кришну или в процессах бхакти, не отвлекаясь ни на что иное. Это так?


Да, видимо, Вы и в самом деле не лжёте, а просто не понимаете то, что написано в комментарии к БГ 12.9.

----------


## Варган

Итоговый вывод Шрилы Прабхупады по группе стихов 12.8-12.12: But as far as Bhagavad-gita is concerned (Но если дело касается Бхагавад-гиты), it is the direct method that is stressed (то именно на прямой метод делается акцент, нажим). Everyone is advised to take to the direct method (Каждому советуется принять этот прямой метод) and surrender unto the Supreme Personality of Godhead, KRSNa (и предаться Верховной Личности Бога, Кришне).

----------


## Эдвард

Если нет, то Вы в гунах, Уважаемая Амира, а если Вы в них, то действуйте далеко не в знании. Знания об отречении они не для того, чтобы оправдывать им не желание исполнять долг. Сначала реализуйте стихи выше, затем провозглашайте деятельными те постулаты, что провозглашаете. А пока Вы в гунах всецело, призывы действовать иначе бессмысленны.

----------


## Эдвард

> Лучше быть фанатиком Шрилы Прабхупады, чем отклоненцем.


Так точно, Прабху. Считайте меня лжецом и отклоненцем, я не против, Кришной Вам дано право думать так, как хотите - думайте. Я прошу лишь о том, чтобы прекратились эти нападки на личностей, которые "косвенно" проповедуют, пусть проповедуют как могут и понимают, а Вы проповедуйте, как Вы понимаете, цель у нас одна, не нужно устраивать "бурю в стакане". Я сам двумя руками и в припрыжке за чистую проповедь, но кшетра очень разнообразна, не гоните волну, Прабху ) У Вас есть некое понимание, видение - действуйте, при этом давая возможность действовать другим.

----------


## Амира

> 2 Амира
> Вы совершили это? Вы вот это проявили в своей жизни:


Вы ждёте мой ответ? Я даже внимания не обратила.
Но если хотите я отвечу - да.

----------


## Амира

> Может вот это реализовано? 14 глава:


Да.

----------


## Эдвард

> Вы ждёте мой ответ? Я даже внимания не обратила.
> Но если хотите я отвечу - да.


Матаджи, это очень дешевый ход. Если я скажу, что хочу - значит мне важно Ваше мнение, я должен побудить Вас ответить? Значит Вы уже в зависимость впали. Если я скажу, что не хочу, то Вы останетесь при своем и суть обсуждения будет слита. Зачем Вы задаете вопросы, ответа на которые нет? Я понимаю, что каждое живое существо желает быть востребованным, я в том числе, давайте честно?

----------


## Амира

> Матаджи, это очень дешевый ход. Если я скажу, что хочу - значит мне важно Ваше мнение, я должен побудить Вас ответить? Значит Вы уже в зависимость впали. Если я скажу, что не хочу, то Вы останетесь при своем и суть обсуждения будет слита. Зачем Вы задаете вопросы, ответа на которые нет? Я понимаю, что каждое живое существо желает быть востребованным, я в том числе, давайте честно?


Я вам честно ответила. Просто этот ответ не соответствует вашим ожиданиям.

----------


## Эдвард

> Я вам честно ответила. Просто этот ответ не соответствует вашим ожиданиям.


Мои ожидания неведомы Вам, я Вам так же честно ответил на все )

----------


## Амира

> Мои ожидания неведомы Вам


Все поняли и я в том числе. Вот ваши слова: "Матаджи, это очень дешевый ход". "... давайте честно?"

----------


## Эдвард

Итого? )

----------


## Амира

> Итого? )


Ничего. Просто вы уже несколько раз сказали неправду. И считаете это нормальным для того кто хочет стать преданным Кришны.

----------


## Эдвард

Переубедите, пожалуйста. Без шуток, уважаемая Амира

----------


## Амира

> Переубедите, пожалуйста. Без шуток, уважаемая Амира


Зачем? Если вам дорог Кришна, вы сами всё поймёте и сделаете выводы. Меня вы ничем не обидели. Я надеюсь вас тоже.

----------


## Эдвард

Как и Вы ) Вы меня ничем не обидели. Я вижу, что Кришна дорог Вам и потому, я не могу не уважать Вас за это. )

----------


## Амира

> Как и Вы ) Вы меня ничем не обидели. Я вижу, что Кришна дорог Вам и потому, я не могу не уважать Вас за это. )


Спасибо! Если это видно со стороны, то это очень приятно. Потому что я себя часто корю что совсем Его не люблю. :sorry:

----------


## Эдвард

В такие моменты, трек Паваны Прабху очень актуален )

----------


## Амира

> В такие моменты, трек Паваны Прабху очень актуален )


 :smilies:

----------


## Эдвард

Солидарность, так или иначе, мы хотим поделится Кришной со всеми. Не нужно мешать другим в этом. Здесь есть страх потерять чистоту, но чистота не может быть потеряна пока есть внимание к книгам Прабхупады.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

http://krishna.kz/kk/node/1287


> *Искусство сосредоточения своего внимания и своей любви на Всевышнем называется сознанием Кришны.*





> Поливая корни дерева, человек тем самым поливает ветки, листья и цветы его; когда человек обеспечивает желудок едой, он удовлетворяет все части тела. Искусство сосредоточения своего внимания и своей любви на Всевышнем называется сознанием Кришны. *Поэтому, если мы сосредоточим наше естественное желание любить на одном лишь Кришне, сразу же установится всеобщая любовь, единство и мир.
> *
> Шрила Прабхупада основал это Движение сознания Кришны в 1966 году, чтобы каждый мог удовлетворить свою склонность любить других, просто направляя свою любовь на Кришну. Все люди в мире горячо желают удовлетворить дремлющую в них склонность к тому, чтобы любить других, но изобретение различных методов, таких как альтруизм, филантропия, национализм и всё прочее, предназначенное для мира и процветания человечества, бесполезно и несет лишь неудовлетворенность, потому что нам совершенно неизвестно искусство любить Кришну.
> 
> Обычно люди думают, что могут обрести счастье, строго следуя моральным принципам и религиозным обрядам. Другие думают, что счастье можно достичь благодаря материальному процветанию, а третьи думают, что счастье — в чувственном наслаждении. *Но в действительности люди могут быть счастливы лишь любовью к Кришне*.

----------


## Амира

> Солидарность, так или иначе, мы хотим поделится Кришной со всеми. Не нужно мешать другим в этом. Здесь есть страх потерять чистоту, но чистота не может быть потеряна пока есть внимание к книгам Прабхупады.


Чтобы с вами согласиться, что косвенный метод необходим, я хочу воспользоваться вашим методом доказательств "реализовано", "проявили", "это так?". Можете указать хотя бы на одного человека, который стал чистым преданным благодаря косвенной проповеди?

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

Проповедовать успешно прямо постоянно и бескорыстно мог только ачарья Прабхупада.Потому что он был святой личностью.
Требовать это от обычных людей которым ради Кришны даже побрить голову от пучка редких волосинок тяжело наверно не стоит.

Но мы не должны говорить что есть косвенная проповедь и она даже лучше прямой лишь потому что не в состоянии в силу личного несовершенства проповедовать прямо и бескорыстно.




> «— Осетрину прислали второй свежести, — сообщил буфетчик.
> Голубчик, это вздор!
> Чего вздор?
> Вторая свежесть — вот что вздор! Свежесть бывает только одна — первая, она же и последняя. А если осетрина второй свежести, то это означает, что она тухлая!»

----------


## Амира

Прямая проповедь проявляется в честности и открытости другим людям, т.е. человек прямо и открыто говорит суть, не скрывая её за другими словами и следовании указаниям предыдущих ачарьев. Быть честным, открытым и следовать указаниям при желании может даже любой материалист, для этого не нужно быть высокодуховным человеком, подобно Прабхупаде. Но чтобы эти слова исходили из самого сердца и люди принимали их, действительно нужно быть высокодуховным человеком и твёрдо верить в Кришну. А действовать по методу если гора не идёт к Магомету, то Магомет идёт к горе - это не выход. Т.е. если я не такой как Прабхупада, то нужно поменять метод.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> Т.е. если я не такой как Прабхупада, то нужно поменять метод.


Да мы не такие как Прабхупада и наверно не можем постоянно проповедовать.

Но делая это даже редко и мало мы должны делать это только прямо по высшему стандарту.Или хотя бы говорить что это цель к которой нужно стремиться всеми силами.

----------


## 1988Леонид

"Уже много раз это обсуждалось. Приходится тупо копи-пастить :-) " повторение мать учения! :mig: 
Сообщение от Варгана:
"Гуна благости - это несколько иное понятие, чем шиваитская версия йоги, астрология, хиромантия, вегетарианское питание, которому следуют даже голуби и мартышки, и т.п. А ведь именно это сейчас считается проповедью благости. Мужчина и женщина, бегущие, взявшись за руки, по пшеничному полю на фоне голубого неба, - это символ современной проповеди гуны благости, хотя, на самом деле, это страсть и невежество. "
значит по вашему "косьвенные" проповедники на самом деле проповедуют гуну страсти и невежества? я вас правильно понял?

----------


## 1988Леонид

это ваш ответ?

----------


## Варган

> это ваш ответ?


Ответил в личку в контакте.

----------


## 1988Леонид

получил, послушал, спасибо.
что мы видим от проповеди наших "косьвенных" проповедников - увеличивается количество членов ИСККОН, увеличивается распространение книг Прабхупады, увеличивается количество доброжелателей ИСККОНа и т.д. что в этом плохого? способ? лично я очень благодарен ЧЧЧ пр. за то что он меня мотивировал (в своих лекциях) чисто корыстным интересом и я нисколько не жалею что уже несколько лет пытаюсь практиковать, что не пью не курю не ем мясо - это пока мой уровень, по вашему мне нужно покинуть ИСККОН так как я был привлечен корыстным мотивом?

----------


## Амира

> увеличивается распространение книг Прабхупады


Я однажды зашла на интернет-аукцион и там люди продавали книги Прабхупады по цене макулатуры. Там было много книг, некоторые у людей дома лежали много лет и они ни разу так и не открыли их (они сами это писали). Мне стало жалко что такие замечательные книги продаются за бесценок. И я выкупила все эти книги. Хотя если опять же зайти на подобные интернет аукционы, то там опять много этих книг и цены копеечные, людям жалко просто выбросить их и они продают их за 5-10% от стоимости. Хорошо что так и кто-то сможет их купить кому они действительно пригодятся.

----------


## 1988Леонид

ответьте на вопрос "что в этом плохого?"
а кто и как распространяет книги и за сколько, это уже другой вопрос.

----------


## Амира

> ответьте на вопрос "что в этом плохого?"
> а кто и как распространяет книги и за сколько, это уже другой вопрос.


Не знаю что в этом плохого для вас или для других. А для меня это как "нож в сердце". Бесценные духовные знания, сокровище, наследие Прабхупады выбрасывают на помойку... Очевидно это от недостатка знания или понимания или неправильных мотивов. Наверное кто-то не смог людям объяснить что даже хранение дома таких книг способствует освобождению. Может мотив распространения был не тот? Важно не количество а качество.

----------


## 1988Леонид

а при чем здесь "косьвенные" проповедники? те кто к ним ходят судя по тарифам на билеты не сдают макулатуру.
ну вот вы не знаете, и я тоже не знаю что в этом плохого. может Варган знает? :mig:

----------


## ЕвгенийК

ШБ 2.9 ТЕКСТ 36

_Тот, кто ищет Высшую Абсолютную Истину, Личность Бога, должен во что бы то ни стало продолжать свой поиск вплоть до достижения своей цели - всегда и везде, при любых обстоятельствах, как прямыми, так и косвенными методами._

----------


## Амира

"*Тот, кто ищет Высшую Абсолютную Истину, Личность Бога,...*"

 :smilies:

----------


## Амира

Я думаю, что все противоречия возникающие между сторонниками прямой и косвенной проповеди в неправильном названии той деятельности которой занимаются так называемые "косвенные проповедники". В науке бхакти нет такого понятия как "косвенная проповедь". Те кто проповедуют через йогу, психологию, аюрведу, астрологию - специалисты в своей области, это их работа. Работая и посвящая плоды своего труда Кришне они занимаются карма-йогой. Это правильное название. И я думаю никто из сторонников прямой проповеди не будет против их деятельности, если её правильно назвать. Но так как сторонники "косвенной проповеди", хотят иметь красивое, но не правильное название своей деятельности, то возникают противоречия. Проповедь одна, она такая как её уже сотни лет передают по цепи ученической преемственности. Установлен этот стандарт Господом Чайтаньей. В авторитете которого думаю ни у кого нет сомнения. Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур, будучи опытным астрологом, никогда не использовал астрологию для проповеди и другим никогда не советовал, а наоборот запрещал. Шрила Прабхупада, преданный ученик своего гуру, и последователь Господа Чайтаньи, никогда не предлагал того что не соответствует парампаре. Если кто-то хочет проповедовать, то должен делать это в соответствии с рекомендациями предыдущих ачарий, стараясь развить качества необходимые для проповеди, основным из которых является любовь к Богу. Т.к. только человек обладающий любовью к Богу может непосредственно повлиять на сердца других людей, как это делал Прабхупада. Если человек пока не обладает любовью к Богу, то он всё равно может проповедовать, стараясь развить необходимые качества, а не придумывая собственные методы в соответствии со своими качествами.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Всё что работает, это проповедь, а всё что не работает, это пустая трата времени, хоть как ни назови.

Насчет авторитетов, люди следуют авторитетам тоже не по названиям авторитетов и не по принуждению (хотя и это случается в наше время), а потому что им, людям, так легче.

Кришна говорит "что бы ни делал великий человек, какие бы стандарты не устанавливал, остальные люди следуют". Не потому что он великий. Плевали они на величие. А потому что им так легче. Сами они не знают как стать более счастливыми, но видя пример, они делают так потому что это делает их более счастливыми. И такой пример, способный сделать других людей более счастливыми, делает только великий человек. Природа человека зажата в жестких рамках психики, как в тюрьме, и человек сам не знает как это преодолеть, у него нет сил даже на доброе дело, а великий человек показывает, как поступить, чтобы естественная природа нашла свой выход, и это делает людей более счастливыми. Он протаптывает тропинку к счастью, и по этим следам идти легче.
Сам же человоек не знает куда идти.

А если обезьяна даст пример, никто не будет следовать, хоть даже царские погоны на неё одень.

Поэтому вот эти примеры не годятся, что Сарасвати Тхакур не использовал что-то там для проповеди. До Будды тоже никто не использовал безбожие для проповеди. Но пришел великий человек, и использовал успешно.

Годится не то, что кто-то там использовал или нет, это всё теория, а годится только то, что успешно работает. А великий человек может сделать так, что работать будет что угодно. Поэтому результат зависит не от типа проповеди, а от проповедника.

И поэтому смешно, когда кто-то пытается какие-то рамки для проповеди устанавливать. Если дело божье и сам Господь стоит за этим, то _"Берегитесь, чтобы вам не оказаться и богопротивниками» (Деян.5:39)"_.

----------


## 1988Леонид

да я думаю те о ком мы говорим вряд ли себя называют "косьвеными" проповедниками. это просто люди которые делятся знанием с другими, да за деньги, да это не по брахмански, но такова реальность. преданные рассказывают о аюрведе, психологии и т.п. и наше общество в количественном отношении начинает расти, а в качественном отношении оно будет расти если каждый его член будет прилагать все усилия для развития в себе сознания Кришны. это уже не зависит от того кто привел вас сюда, вы сами выбираете себе идеал и стремитесь к нему.
так вот вопрос о том что делают "косьвенные" проповедники не так, все таки для меня остается открытым...

----------


## Варган

> Работая и посвящая плоды своего труда Кришне они занимаются карма-йогой.


Карма-йога - это не просто сказать: "Кришна - это для тебя! Я играю в боулинг для Кришны и этот удар - в Его честь!" Карма-йога - значит отдать плоды на служение Кришне (если совсем на пальцах объяснять, то - деньги от деятельности пожертвовать на служение Кришне).

----------


## Амира

> Карма-йога - это не просто сказать: "Кришна - это для тебя! Я играю в боулинг для Кришны и этот удар - в Его честь!" Карма-йога - значит отдать плоды на служение Кришне (если совсем на пальцах объяснять, то - деньги от деятельности пожертвовать на служение Кришне).


В данном случае они жертвуют свою деятельность, т.к. всё таки стараются привести людей к Кришне. Но деньги так же должны правильно распределить. Как Рупа Госвами это сделал. Оставить себе и на семью тоже можно часть.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Всё что работает, это проповедь, а всё что не работает, это пустая трата времени, хоть как ни назови.


 Все верно, об этом как раз старшие и говорят, что нет никакой "косвенной проповеди", а есть только эффективная проповедь и неэффективная.
Так повелось почему-то, что "косвенными проповедниками" у нас называют преданных, которые проповедуют прямо на своей любимой работе. Например, они работают психологами, зарабатываю неплохо, учат людей желать всем живым существам счастья, а заодно проповедуют сознание Кришны тем, кто интересуется. У психологов и многих других преданных очень счастливая работа, которая приводит множество людей к преданным. Вот электрикам, сантехникам и безработным в нашем обществе не так повезло, они не имеют возможности встречаться с людьми на работе и разговаривать с ними о Кришне. Возможно, им немножко завидно, поэтому они критикуют преданных психолгов и т.д...
Думаю, отсюда растут ноги у конфликтов и подобных обсуждений.

Для статистики надо поинтересоваться у оппонентов, где они работают. Могли бы они написать тут?

----------


## Дамир

Истинна рождается в Диалоге, Вражда - в споре !

----------


## Дамир

*Истина или победа*
— Молла, пойдем быстрее! В чайхане собрались на диспут все мудрецы нашей страны! Неужели тебе не интересно посмотреть, кто победит в этом споре и кто знает истину?
— Что касается состязаний, то я предпочитаю петушиные бои или скачки, — ответил Насреддин. — В споре безрассудно спорящих не может родиться истина. Для этого им следовало бы прекратить любые диспуты — ведь истина говорит сама за себя. Но они ищут не истины, а лишь победы. Их спор будет разгораться все сильнее, и ни один из этих мудрецов не успокоится до тех пор, пока все остальные не будут повержены.

----------


## Амира

Спор — это столкновение мнений, когда оба участника или более осознают, что ведут спор и *заявили друг другу об этом,* в противном случае — это диалог.

Википедия

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Для статистики надо поинтересоваться у оппонентов, где они работают.


Работаю дворником, выступаю за прямую проповедь. 
Ох уж эти психологи... 
__________________

Кстати, вопрос. Рассказы о негативе материального мира, лекции на тему "как всё плохо вокруг" - это прямая или косвенная проповедь? Можно ли сказать, что прямая проповедь СК - это только позитивная Кришна-катха, рассказывание о лилах Шри Кришны и 64 ангах садхана-бхакти?

----------


## Амира

> Кстати, вопрос. Рассказы о негативе материального мира, лекции на тему "как всё плохо вокруг" - это прямая или косвенная проповедь? Можно ли сказать, что прямая проповедь СК - это только позитивная Кришна-катха, рассказывание о лилах Шри Кришны и 64 ангах садхана-бхакти?


Я так понимаю, если вы пришли к преданным на эту лекцию осознанно, и это связано с Кришной (т.е. они говорят о страдания, чтобы потом перейти к способу избавления от этих страданий), то это прямая проповедь. А если вы пришли к аюрведическому врачу, так как заболели, и со слезами на глазах рассказываете ему о своих страданиях и мучениях, а он вместо того чтобы начать расспрашивать где и что у вас болит начинает вам говорить "как всё вокруг плохо" в этом материальном мире и страдания это суть этого мира, то это косвенная проповедь. :rgunimagu:

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Я так понимаю, если вы пришли к преданным на эту лекцию осознанно, и это связано с Кришной (т.е. они говорят о страдания, чтобы потом перейти к способу избавления от этих страданий), то это прямая проповедь. А если вы пришли к аюрведическому врачу, так как заболели, и со слезами на глазах рассказываете ему о своих страданиях и мучениях, а он вместо того чтобы начать расспрашивать где и что у вас болит начинает вам говорить "как всё вокруг плохо" в этом материальном мире и страдания это суть этого мира, то это косвенная проповедь.


В последнем случае это вообще не проповедь, а профанация. А врач такой просто неквалифицирован.

----------


## Амира

> В последнем случае это вообще не проповедь, а профанация. А врач такой просто неквалифицирован.


Согласна, это очень низкокачественная проповедь. Врач это прежде всего врач и он прежде всего должен помочь пациенту. А потом, если пациент захочет, он выслушает. Или врач может пригласить его на свою лекцию.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Работаю дворником, выступаю за прямую проповедь. 
> Ох уж эти психологи... 
> __________________


Тогда вам надо мести улицы и книги распространять. Иначе вы вообще не с нами))
А главный прямой проповедник отзовется? А то я тут записываю всех, веду статистику успешных проповедников!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Рассказы о негативе материального мира, лекции на тему "как всё плохо вокруг" - это прямая или косвенная проповедь?


Если человек после вашей проповеди возвышается в гунах и приближается к Кришне хоть на шаг, то это проповедь. А кто из наших такие лекции дает? Ни разу не слышала.

----------


## Амира

> Если человек после вашей проповеди возвышается в гунах и приближается к Кришне хоть на шаг, то это проповедь.


Да, и желательно чтобы таких проповедей было не больше трёх. Так как после второй - это гуна благости. После третьей уже освобождение. Дальше пусть сами работают духовно.  :smilies:

----------


## Светлана )

> Я однажды зашла на интернет-аукцион и там люди продавали книги Прабхупады по цене макулатуры. Там было много книг, некоторые у людей дома лежали много лет и они ни разу так и не открыли их (они сами это писали). Мне стало жалко что такие замечательные книги продаются за бесценок. И я выкупила все эти книги. Хотя если опять же зайти на подобные интернет аукционы, то там опять много этих книг и цены копеечные, людям жалко просто выбросить их и они продают их за 5-10% от стоимости. Хорошо что так и кто-то сможет их купить кому они действительно пригодятся.


Ой,а где эти интернет аукционы, можно ссылочку? Я тоже хочу!

----------


## Амира

> Ой,а где эти интернет аукционы, можно ссылочку? Я тоже хочу!


Я вам дам одну ссылку для примера: https://au.ru/auction/?search=%D0%9F...B0%D0%B4%D0%B0

Но вам лучше спросить у тех кто в этом разбирается, какие сейчас в России есть крупные (популярные) интернет-аукционы.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я однажды зашла на интернет-аукцион и там люди продавали книги Прабхупады по цене макулатуры.
>  если опять же зайти на подобные интернет аукционы, то там опять много этих книг и цены копеечные, людям жалко просто выбросить их и они продают их за 5-10% от стоимости.


А почему по цене макулатуры? По ссылке нормальные цены на книги, обычные. Одна только книга за 1 рубль)

----------


## Амира

> А почему по цене макулатуры? По ссылке нормальные цены на книги, обычные. Одна только книга за 1 рубль)


Я покупала пару лет назад на другом аукционе, там были книги и по нормальной цене и по цене 20-60 руб., тогда как нормальна цена была в пределах 200-600. Я насобирала дешевых около 20 книг.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> Не знаю что в этом плохого для вас или для других. А для меня это как "нож в сердце". Бесценные духовные знания, сокровище, наследие Прабхупады выбрасывают на помойку...


У меня был знакомый которому я проповедовал в скайпе рассказал про "красную Гиту" что она самая лучшая из тех что есть.На следующий день не раньше не позже он пошел на помойку и нашел там красную Гиту и несколько томов Шримад-Бхагаватам по его словам в отличном  состоянии.

Для него это был мистический знак.

Так что книга может быть верно распространена через многие годы даже выброшенная на помойку.

----------


## Варган

> да я думаю те о ком мы говорим вряд ли себя называют "косьвеными" проповедниками. это просто люди которые делятся знанием с другими, да за деньги, да это не по брахмански, но такова реальность. преданные рассказывают о аюрведе, психологии и т.п. и наше общество в количественном отношении начинает расти, а в качественном отношении оно будет расти если каждый его член будет прилагать все усилия для развития в себе сознания Кришны. это уже не зависит от того кто привел вас сюда, вы сами выбираете себе идеал и стремитесь к нему.
> так вот вопрос о том что делают "косьвенные" проповедники не так, все таки для меня остается открытым...


Шрила  Прабхупада прямо многократно просил своих последователей не подмешивать ничего к словам Кришны, что нужно говорить только то, что сказал Кришна при проповеди. Смотри цитаты, которые есть в данной ветке и в других. Соответственно, если мы нарушаем эти наставления, то мы совершаем вайшнава-апарадху:

*Шрила Прабхупада*: Поэтому таков метод. Вы поёте каждый день: _гуру-мукха-падма-вакйа, читтете корийа айкйа_. Таков метод. Где бы вы ни жили, если вы строго следуете наставлениям гуру, то останетесь безупречным. Но если мы создаём, выдумываем идеи, противоречащие наставлениям гуру, то мы пропали, это ад. _Йасйа прасадад бхагават-прасадо йасйапрасадан на гатих куто 'пи_ (Гурваштака 8). Нет больше прибежища — всё кончено. _Йасйа прасадат_. Если гуру думает: «Этого человека я хотел забрать домой, обратно к Богу. Теперь он идёт против меня. Он не следует», _апрасадат_, он не удовлетворён. Тогда всё кончено.

*Бали-мардана*: _Вайшнавапарадха_.

*Шрила Прабхупада*: Да.


Кроме того "*внутри организации создаются под-организации со своими учениями, целями и практиками, они активно рекрутируют присоединяющихся к нашему движению людей и используют их в своих сомнительных целях, выдавая себя за аутентичное движение*" (цитата из статьи "Как защититься от секты, или как оставаться в движении Шрилы Прабхупады?" Ананташри даса, ректора Ашрама Бхактиведанты).

----------


## 1988Леонид

Варган,если проповедник с вйаса асаны и перед божествами будет читать лекции по психологии и говорить что это духовная практика, то согласен. но как правильно написала матаджи Кастурика д.д. "Так повелось почему-то, что "косвенными проповедниками" у нас называют преданных, которые проповедуют прямо на своей любимой работе. Например, они работают психологами, зарабатываю неплохо, учат людей желать всем живым существам счастья, а заодно проповедуют сознание Кришны тем, кто интересуется. " ничего плохого я не вижу.
совершая "вайшнава аппарадху" последователей и доброжелателей ИСККОНа становится больше, как вы это объясните?

----------


## Варган

> Варган,если проповедник с вйаса асаны и перед божествами будет читать лекции по психологии и говорить что это духовная практика, то согласен. но как правильно написала матаджи Кастурика д.д. "Так повелось почему-то, что "косвенными проповедниками" у нас называют преданных, которые проповедуют прямо на своей любимой работе. Например, они работают психологами, зарабатываю неплохо, учат людей желать всем живым существам счастья, а заодно проповедуют сознание Кришны тем, кто интересуется. " ничего плохого я не вижу.
> совершая "вайшнава аппарадху" последователей и доброжелателей ИСККОНа становится больше, как вы это объясните?


Вот как объясняет это сам Шрила Прабхупада:

----------


## 1988Леонид

вы не ответили на вопрос.
то что говорит Прабхупада в этом видео, на мой взгляд к моему вопросу не относится.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

На помойки или, в лучшем случае, на дешевые аукционы выкладывают книги люди, которым эти книги дали на улице неумелые преданные санкиртаны. У меня тоже не один раз были случаи, когда на работе коллеги дарили мне книги Шрилы Прабхупады, говоря, что они их купили на улице, а зачем, и сами не знают. Это пример плохой прямой проповеди.

Пример хорошей прямой проповеди - когда люди сами подходят к нам на харинаме и спрашивают, кто мы такие, что у нас за учение, как и когда можно прийти к нам в храм.

Пример плохой косвенной проповеди уже приводили - только семья, здоровье и т.д. - без Кришны. Хотя это даже не проповедь, а просто бизнес.

Пример хорошей косвенной проповеди - когда в результате люди начинают повторять Харе Кришна маха-мантру, покупают книги Шрилы Прабхупады (сами, по своему желанию, а не в результате охмурения на улице). Купленную так книгу они уже никогда не выбросят на помойку. Такую проповедь можно наблюдать у многих ведущих проповедников ИСККОН, проводящих семинары по психологии, аюрведе и т.д.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> совершая "вайшнава аппарадху" последователей и доброжелателей ИСККОНа становится больше, как вы это объясните?
> то что говорит Прабхупада в этом видео, на мой взгляд к моему вопросу не относится.


Варган просто стесняется это произнести вслух, поэтому делает намеки) Но я могу объяснить за него, поскольку он не раз уже объяснял нам свою позицию в других многочисленных темах.
 Варган этим видео намекает нам, что в ИСККОН не нуждаются в таких последователях, как мы с Вами, которые пришли через проповедь преданных-психологов, астрологов, аюрведистов и др.
Ну, понимаете, мы с Вами недопреданные, мы относимся к "тысячам невежественных последователей". Увы(

----------


## Амира

> Такую проповедь можно наблюдать у многих ведущих проповедников ИСККОН, проводящих семинары по психологии, аюрведе и т.д.


Зачем ведущим проповедникам ИСККОН рассказывать о психологии? Я не помню чтобы Шрила Прабхупада вкладывал это значение в слово проповедник, что проповедник ИСККОН ещё и ведущий может проводить семинары, лекции по психологии, аюрведе. Если люди не ходят на наши лекции когда мы рассказываем о Кришне, т.к. мы сами Его не любим и поэтому людям это не интересно, то будем рассказывать о том что людям интересно - о психологии, аюрведе и т.д. - о материальных науках которые людям интересны.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Если люди не ходят на наши лекции когда мы рассказываем о Кришне


Почему не ходят? Тысячи преданных приходят на лекции о Кришне. Но только те, кто уже заинтересован.

----------


## Амира

Тогда зачем нам материальные науки? Какой в них смысл? Даже преданных нужно всё больше стимулировать на преданное служение, т.к. в материальном мире и так много отвлекающих факторов. А мы сами же и погружаем их в маю, рассказывая о психологии, аюрведе, астрологии. Неужели все стали настолько чисты что могут всё материальное использовать в служении Кришне? И эти науки только помогут им в их духовной жизни?

----------


## 1988Леонид

> Варган просто стесняется это произнести вслух, поэтому делает намеки) Но я могу объяснить за него, поскольку он не раз уже объяснял нам свою позицию в других многочисленных темах.
>  Варган этим видео намекает нам, что в ИСККОН не нуждаются в таких последователях, как мы с Вами, которые пришли через проповедь преданных-психологов, астрологов, аюрведистов и др.
> Ну, понимаете, мы с Вами недопреданные, мы относимся к "тысячам невежественных последователей". Увы(


очень надеюсь что Варган так не думает.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Тогда зачем нам материальные науки? Какой в них смысл? Даже преданных нужно всё больше стимулировать на преданное служение, т.к. в материальном мире и так много отвлекающих факторов. А мы сами же и погружаем их в маю, рассказывая о психологии, аюрведе, астрологии. Неужели все стали настолько чисты что могут всё материальное использовать в служении Кришне? И эти науки только помогут им в их духовной жизни?


Науки нужны, чтобы жить в материальном мире. Знания о Кришне нужны, чтобы развить к Нему любовь и уйти из материального мира. Смотря какие у нас желания.
Если есть желания и жить в материальном мире, и развить любовь к Кришне, изучаем и то, и другое, правильно расставляя приоритеты.

----------


## Амира

> Науки нужны, чтобы жить в материальном мире.


Кто знает сколько ему ещё жить в материальном мире? Когда мы покинем это тело, сегодня, завтра, через 50 лет? У нас есть время, чтобы получше устроиться в материальном мире? Нужно использовать каждую минуту как по отношению к себе, так и по отношению к другим. Кто знает кем он родиться в следующей жизни, если не использует возможность предоставленную ему человеческой формой существования. Мы уже развили любовь к Богу и знаем куда попадём покинув это тело?

_Молод ты или стар, богат или беден, здоров или болен  - непрерывно воспевай святые имена Господа. Эта жизнь подобна капле росы дрожащей на лепестке лотоса и она может преваться в любой момент. О ум, поклоняйся лотосным стопам Господа Хари, которые делают человека бесстрашным. Лотосные стопы Господа наше единственне прибежище._

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

На данном форуме прямой ученик Его Божественной милости Шри Шримад А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады, Гуру- Махарадж Его Святейшество Шрила Ниранджана Свами отревзвляюще отвечает на данный вопрос.

Вот текст его письма, если и его мнения недостаточно, тогда без комментариев.

Одно дело — представить людям новый путь к сознанию Кришны. Но куда мы собираемся их вести, когда они придут? Мы должны вести их по пути предыдущих махаджан, а не по новоиспеченному пути, думая при этом, что новый путь - это приемлемые нормы. Это значит, что мы должны на своем собственном примере показывать - что это за путь махаджан. Если мы не будем учить и показывать на собственном примере, что это за путь махаджан, мы, возможно, и изобретем способ как привести других к сознанию Кришны, но возможно мы приведем их к... Часто я привожу один пример. Это называется «принцип моста» (косвенная проповедь — прим. редактора). Они строят мост и полностью заняты этим мостом. Все свои деньги и все, что у них есть, они вкладывают в этот мост и просто думают: «А почему бы просто не остаться жить на этом мосту? Зачем переходить на другую сторону? Почему бы просто не поселиться на мосту и всех остальных тоже привести на этот мост? Но цель моста в том, чтобы перевести всех на другую сторону. Но если вы не покажете им другую сторону, тогда в чем ценность такой «мостовой проповеди», если нет другого берега? Другой берег - это чистое бхакти. Значит, я должен быть занят в чистом бхакти. Если я всех поведу за собой и скажу: «Вот это мой мост». Но если я не занят в чистом бхакти, тогда я буду мешать всем остальным сойти с моста на другой берег. Значит, на самом деле я никого никуда не привожу. Поэтому я должен следовать чистому бхакти. Или, по крайней мере, я должен привести людей к тем, кто следует чистому бхакти, чтобы они могли довести до берега по другую сторону моста. Но сложность в том, что людей так захватывает их новый путь, их новый способ презентации, что они думают: «Ну, вот оно! Вот он новый путь. Давайте останемся здесь и будем довольствоваться этим и забудем о том, что там на другом берегу».

25.03.2014 Чоупатти, «Верность парампаре», Ниранджана Свами.

Вся Слава Шриле Прабхупаде.!

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

В своих лекциях Его Святейшество Шрила Ниранджана Свами Махарадж говорит о том, что бхакти привлекательна качествами.

Его Божественная Милость Шри Шримад А. Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Шрила Прабхупада был именно тем Чистым преданным, Вайшнавом который мог вести за собой.

Он имел статус Ачария, это его миссия приводить живых существ к стопам Господа Чайтаньи.

Если продолжать данный диалог о прямой и косвенной проповеди не понимая о каких качествах идёт речь в лице того кто *способен* прямой проповедью привлечь и вести к чистому Бхакти, тогда столкновения просто не избежать. Даже среди тех, кто делает одно и тоже дело в силу времени места обстоятельств и своих качеств и возможностей.

Может быть есть, тот, кто готов Громко заявить, что на одной платформе с Ачарией или он достиг Уровня Свамиджи Бхактиведанты?

Но даже чтобы устроить свою жизнь в соответствии с Шастрами с желанием всегда помнить о Кришне Вам придется много чему научится и никому не помешают знания об исполнении своих обязанностей.

Потому что книги Прабхупады и продукты для Прасада стоят денег и зарабатывать их тоже надо уметь! 

И как тело своё правильно использовать, чтобы оно было пригодным для служения тоже надо знать.

И уж тем более иметь качества в гуне благости, чтобы Вайшнава не считали за Агрессора.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

А если ещё более конкретно, то Вспомните об истории Советских проповедников и мало того.

Попытайтесь ответить на вопрос почему Шрила Прабхупада в Советском Союзе проаел всего 5 дней. Или и того меньше.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

_Шастры нужны и слова святых нужны не для того чтобы неофитов атаковывать и мерить чья Шастра сильнее или тяжелее, а чтобы их смысл понимать и суть_

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> А мы сами же и погружаем их в маю, рассказывая о психологии, аюрведе, астрологии.


Если преданный помогает людям в материальной жизни, тогда люди прислушиваются к тому, что он говорит. Лично я так проникся доверием к этому знанию. Думал, вот если поможет (преданный-врач и психолог), то может быть и верно всё то остальное, что он про своего Бога рассказывает. А если не поможет, то неправильный у него Бог  :smilies: . Так что ни в какую майю он не погрузил. 

Зато помню пришел в храм (после этого психолога), и там как начали рассказывать что-то про какие-то лотосные стопы, во первых едва боролся со сном, а во вторых не мог понять причем тут ноги к лотосам, в третьих смотрел на лектора и думал что у него не все дома, и еще более удивительно было, как меня угораздило попасть в такое большое сборище сумасшедших, собравшихся послушать весь этот бред про какие-то ноги.

То есть если бы я сразу попал на лекцию, то знанию доверия ноль. Но поскольку за этим знанием стоял психолог, который реально  помог, то доверие какое-то всё-таки было. Я решил тогда что может быть не они все сумасшедшие, а я что-то не понимаю. Благодаря этому психологу.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Кто знает сколько ему ещё жить в материальном мире? Когда мы покинем это тело, сегодня, завтра, через 50 лет? У нас есть время, чтобы получше устроиться в материальном мире? Нужно использовать каждую минуту как по отношению к себе, так и по отношению к другим. Кто знает кем он родиться в следующей жизни, если не использует возможность предоставленную ему человеческой формой существования. Мы уже развили любовь к Богу и знаем куда попадём покинув это тело?
> 
> _Молод ты или стар, богат или беден, здоров или болен  - непрерывно воспевай святые имена Господа. Эта жизнь подобна капле росы дрожащей на лепестке лотоса и она может преваться в любой момент. О ум, поклоняйся лотосным стопам Господа Хари, которые делают человека бесстрашным. Лотосные стопы Господа наше единственне прибежище._


Вы это в метро расскажите людям, которые спешат на работу утром. Посмотрим, как у вас получится, и что вы услышите в ответ.
Чтобы проповедовать, нужно снизойти на уровень понимания тех, кому проповедуете.

Ведь если их много, а вы одна, то им очень легко решить кто тут прав, а кто заблуждается, и что ненасильственная изоляция от общества и пару таблеток галоперидола в день вам не повредят

----------


## Амира

Евгений, мы же договорились, что мы с вами не общаемся. Я думала вы меня поняли.

От того что вы пришли к преданным, вы только хуже стали, т.к. раньше хотя бы не оскорбляли Кришну потому что не знали о Нём.

Лучше быть невинным материалистом, чем великим оскорбителем.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Мы должны вести их по пути предыдущих махаджан, а не по новоиспеченному пути, думая при этом, что новый путь - это приемлемые нормы.


Косвенная проповедь это не другой путь, а тот же самый. Просто кто-то решил, что его узкое понимание пути соответствует пониманию пути махаджан, и теперь уже свое понимание называет пониманием махаджан, фактически свергая махаджан с трона, а утверждая себя.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Евгений, мы же договорились, что мы с вами не общаемся.


Во первых я с вами не договаривался, а это вы сказали что вы со мной больше не общаетесь. Я же вам таких обещаний не давал.

Чтобы мне с вами не общаться, нужно чтобы ваши сообщения мне были не видны. Но раз они видны мне, то значит вы со мной общаетесь. Считайте пожалуйств, что мое сообщение адресовано не вам, а комментарий к вашему сообщению, предназначенный для других, а не для вас.

----------


## Эдвард

> Чтобы с вами согласиться, что косвенный метод необходим, я хочу воспользоваться вашим методом доказательств "реализовано", "проявили", "это так?". Можете указать хотя бы на одного человека, который стал чистым преданным благодаря косвенной проповеди?


Извините, что выпал из обсуждения. Мой ответ на это был бы аналогичен ответу ув. Матаджи Кастурики Деви:



> Все верно, об этом как раз старшие и говорят, что нет никакой "косвенной проповеди", а есть только эффективная проповедь и неэффективная.
> Так повелось почему-то, что "косвенными проповедниками" у нас называют преданных, которые проповедуют прямо на своей любимой работе. Например, они работают психологами, зарабатываю неплохо, учат людей желать всем живым существам счастья, а заодно проповедуют сознание Кришны тем, кто интересуется. У психологов и многих других преданных очень счастливая работа, которая приводит множество людей к преданным. Вот электрикам, сантехникам и безработным в нашем обществе не так повезло, они не имеют возможности встречаться с людьми на работе и разговаривать с ними о Кришне.


Есть фактические статические данные, озвученные Госвами Махараждем, показывающие, что много людей становится преданными именно через проповедь, например, Аударья Дхамы Прабху. Так же многие преданные приходят через семинары, проводимые другими замечательными преданными, темы этих семинаров очень разнообразны: от психологии, до здоровья. Никто ведь не утверждает, что эти темы и есть суть и смысл, это было бы глупо. Людям даются знания по интересу, затем из них какой-то части становится интересно, что же дальше, так они выходят на книги Прабхупады и непосредственную практику. Умение проповедника проводить грамотно эти связи, показывать, что в конечном итоге не это решит проблемы на корню, хотя и поможет временно, но реальная проблема "вот такова и решается вот там и так". Проблемы не в явлении, именуемом "косвенной" проповедью, а в том, что есть люди неадекватно апеллирующие к оному, либо в личных мотивах привлеченных людей. Так же и с прямой проповеди всякого насмотреться можно, с очень разными мотивами люди приходят. Потому, вырисовывается, как минимум несколько факторов, по которым можно оценивать проповедь, как явление. Я вижу таковые: 

Проповедник. Что в конечном итоге он ставит высшим способом решения проблем материального существования. Он может помогать решать частные варианты проблем, давая материальные знания. Если это чисто так, то это просто его благочестивая деятельность (при условии, что он не называет это СК или духовной жизнью и прочие подмены). Если он на ряду с этим, готовым уже людям, говорит о духовной практике, как методике решения корня всех проблем - это не косвенная проповедь, а постепенная. 

Слушающий. Что он ищет и насколько он готов встать на путь бхакти (бхакти-агьята-сукрити)? Изначальный мотив может быть материальным: подлечиться, поправить благополучие, семейные проблемы сгладить, проблемы эго, любопытство утолить. Он может просто получить нечто и уйти, просто материальные знания какие-то, но, зависимо от проповедника, посеянные семена могут быть очень разнообразными, в том числе и начальная вера в шастры, либо уважение к преданному (негативные тоже возможно, мы в мире недостатков). Далее, у него есть шансы соприкоснуться с чистотой и силой бхакти, попав на фестиваль, услышав киртан, вкусив прасад, увидев божеств, получить садху-сангу от духовных учителей - столько возможностей. Это может на корню поменять мотив благодаря чистоте, с которой соприкасается. 

Организационная структура и обучение начинающих. Начав интересоваться, человек непосредственно сталкивается с обществом преданных и тут может нарваться на тамас и форменную глупость (фанатизм), разочароваться и откреститься. В этом будет виноват не тот, кто привлек, а та система, в которой затем привлеченный оказался. Причем, это актуально для любого вида проповеди. Может быть встречен адекватно и тепло, пожелав остаться, но затем зависнув не развиваясь, не обучаясь и не прогрессируя внутренне. Он был привлечен знанием, а ему не помогли пойти дальше, увидеть, что за всем этим внешним знанием о материальных законах, стоит главное знание - о Кришне. Ему вслед скажут - ну понятно, мотивы ерунда были, но момент деятельности окружения не стоит отметать, он очень важнен. Мало кто приходит с чистыми мотивами, роль общества грамотно показать, что является целью и почему так лучше. 

Из этих трех моментов, каждый из которых многогранен, рождается еще более насыщенная система взаимодействия. И, как следствие, большое количество вариаций. 

Явление имеет смысл оценивать не в отрыве от всего, а как часть, играющая роль в общей системе. Иначе получается набор из разных аргументов, которые порой противоречивы: вот тот "косвенный" отмочил такое, вот тот "косвенный" напротив привлек и вот они уже садханой занимаются. Также как и вот тот "прямой" такой жути нагнал, что энтузиазм убил на корню, а вот тот вдохновил лучше стараться. *Нужно по факту разбираться в каждом отдельном случае, а не просто ярлыки раскидывать на явление и на личностей, которые в этом явлении участвуют. Тут, господа, от оскорблений рукой подать.* Преданные стараются, ищут все возможности для проповеди, давайте уважать это и к каждому случаю относиться с разумом, видя положительные и, возможно, отрицательные моменты. Но не заниматься обобщениями слишком абстрактными, так можно и Госвами Махараджа сейчас еретиком выставить (семинары по психологии, йоге, аюрведе, успехе), очень грустно будет наблюдать за жизнью человека, который по-упорствует в этом... 

С уважением.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> От того что вы пришли к преданным, вы только хуже стали, т.к. раньше хотя бы не оскорбляли Кришну потому что не знали о Нём.
> Лучше быть невинным материалистом, чем великим оскорбителем.


По вашему получается, что некоторым лучше не приходить в Исккон? А то вдруг они станут тоже великими оскорбителями? Губительное общество сознания Кришны?

Как же вы тогда будете определять кому проповедовать, а кому нет?

Как же всеблагость Кришны?

Женские эмоции идут вразрез с философией. А как же ваше положение према бхакты? Откуда эти мирские эмоции? Всепоглощенность вашего сознания Кришной? Как легко этих према-бхакт раскачать на гнев и проклятия.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> Зато помню пришел в храм (после этого психолога), и там как начали рассказывать что-то про какие-то лотосные стопы, во первых едва боролся со сном, а во вторых не мог понять причем тут ноги к лотосам, в третьих смотрел на лектора и думал что у него не все дома, и еще более удивительно было, как меня угораздило попасть в такое большое сборище сумасшедших, собравшихся послушать весь этот бред про какие-то ноги.
> 
> То есть если бы я сразу попал на лекцию, то знанию доверия ноль. Но поскольку за этим знанием стоял психолог, который реально помог, то доверие какое-то всё-таки было. Я решил тогда что может быть не они все сумасшедшие, а я что-то не понимаю. Благодаря этому психологу.


Наглядный пример того кем заполняют храмы психологи астрологи и аюрведисты.

Своими пациентами не всегда долеченными не давая им никакой даже минимальной проповеди.

При этом они претендуют на звание "проповедник"...

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Наглядный пример того кем заполняют храмы психологи астрологи и аюрведисты.


Да, мне явно не место в ИСККОН. Пришел через Аударью Дхаму прабху... и "лотосные стопы" тоже меня мучили долгое время... А уж удары каратал над ухом и крики на киртане вообще пугали... Явно, явно не годен с преданному служению.
Впрочем, спрошу сначала у старших, вдруг мне таки можно остаться.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А уж удары каратал над ухом и крики на киртане вообще пугали... Явно, явно не годен с преданному служению.






Слышали мнение преданного, что громкий звон каратал и громкий бой мриданги вмиг изгоняют из сердец и из храмов всех демонов. 
   В одном храме наблюдали, как впервые пришедшие "демоны" просто пулей вылетели с горячего киртана, когда большими караталами били над их головой.

----------


## Варган

"Люди, которых не привлекает движение санкиртаны Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, которые непочтительно относятся к верным слугам Господа Чайтаньи и считают их категорические и резкие утверждения о важности движения санкиртаны препятствием для своего собственного поклонения Богу, никогда не смогут сосредоточить свой ум на Кришне. Путая истинное поклонение Верховной Личности Бога, Кришне, с внешней деятельностью, имеющей место в материальном мире, они постепенно сойдут с пути преданности. Это заблуждение выражено словами бхайаМ двитИйАбхинивещатаХ сйАт". (ШБ 11.2.46 комм.).

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Наглядный пример того кем заполняют храмы психологи астрологи и аюрведисты.
> 
> Своими пациентами не всегда долеченными не давая им никакой даже минимальной проповеди.
> 
> При этом они претендуют на звание "проповедник"...


Прабхупада говорил что люди больны, а ИСККОН это больница. По вашему ИСККОН это организация для святых?

Если из больницы будут выгонять поганой метлой больных под предлогом, что они не годятся для лечения, то только от недостатка
милосердия.

То есть если врач отправил больного в больницу, то это получается врач виноват в том, что человек болен? Не нужно было отправлять
в больницу? А куда?

Или в больницу нужно отправлять только выздоравливающих, чтобы не портить рейтинги врачей?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> "Люди, которых не привлекает движение санкиртаны Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, которые непочтительно относятся к верным слугам Господа Чайтаньи и считают их категорические и резкие утверждения о важности движения санкиртаны препятствием для своего собственного поклонения Богу, никогда не смогут сосредоточить свой ум на Кришне. Путая истинное поклонение Верховной Личности Бога, Кришне, с внешней деятельностью, имеющей место в материальном мире, они постепенно сойдут с пути преданности. Это заблуждение выражено словами бхайаМ двитИйАбхинивещатаХ сйАт". (ШБ 11.2.46 комм.).


Сегодня не привлекает, завтра привлекает. Неисповедимы пути Господни. Кто мы такие, чтобы вешать ярлык *"никогда не смогут"*? Пока не привлекает, не смогут, а когда начнет привлекать, то смогут. 

Разве Господь навсегда отказался от этих людей, что мы себе возомнили отталкивать их от себя и навешивать ярлык "никогда не смогут"? *Разве не уподобляемся мы в этом случае Джае и Виджае*, которые не только Кумаров не пропустили на Вайкунтху (решили непригодны), но и Лакшми не пропустили? Они сами распорядились, не угадав желание Господа. Разве это преданное служение?

Нарада обратил охотника, но мы, считая себя преданными, несомненно навесили бы на этого охотика ярлык "непригоден, никогда не сможет". *Кто мы такие, чтобы так распоряжаться?*

_"Хотя этот охотник и был великим грешником, благодаря общению с таким великим преданным, как Нарада, его сердце смягчилось, и он испугался своих грехов. Обычно люди, погрязшие в грехах, утрачивают страх перед совершением греха, но здесь мы видим, как благодаря общению с великим преданным Нарадой началось очищение охотника, и потому он испугался совершенных им грехов. Охотник ответил: "Мой господин, с самого детства меня приучили так убивать животных. Будь милстив, скажи, как мне избавиться от всех преступлений и грехов, накопленных мною? Я припадаю к твоим стопам. Пожалуйста, спаси меня от всех последствий моих греховных поступков, которые я совершил в прошлом и укажи мне истинный путь, на котором я могу обрести свободу"._

Вот приходишь к косвенному, а он тебя вылечивает. И тогда припадаешь как Мригари к Нараде, _"Будь милостив, скажи, как мне избавиться от всех преступлений и грехов, накопленных мною"_? И тогда он говорит - если веришь мне, то иди в храм. И хорошо если там нет поганой метлы...

----------


## Светлана )

> Да, мне явно не место в ИСККОН. Пришел через Аударью Дхаму прабху... и "лотосные стопы" тоже меня мучили долгое время... А уж удары каратал над ухом и крики на киртане вообще пугали... Явно, явно не годен с преданному служению.
> Впрочем, спрошу сначала у старших, вдруг мне таки можно остаться.


Эх, мне и моим друзьям тоже...
 А может, Дмитрий.В всё-таки милостиво разрешит нам остаться,всё-таки уже столько лет мы тут... ну вдруг разрешит?

----------


## Светлана )

> "Люди, которых не привлекает движение санкиртаны Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, которые непочтительно относятся к верным слугам Господа Чайтаньи и считают их категорические и резкие утверждения о важности движения санкиртаны препятствием для своего собственного поклонения Богу, никогда не смогут сосредоточить свой ум на Кришне. Путая истинное поклонение Верховной Личности Бога, Кришне, с внешней деятельностью, имеющей место в материальном мире, они постепенно сойдут с пути преданности. Это заблуждение выражено словами бхайаМ двитИйАбхинивещатаХ сйАт". (ШБ 11.2.46 комм.).


Вы полагаете, это утверждение относится ко всем тем, кто пришёл через йогу,психологию,астрологию или Аюрведу? Честно, я не поняла Вашу точку зрения...

----------


## Эдвард

2 Варган

Контекст применения этой цитаты не подходит обсуждаемой теме, называется "вырвано из контекста": 




> В доказательство того, что разборчивость проповедника мадхьяма-адхикари вовсе не указывает на нехватку сострадания, Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур приводит следующее объяснение. Он говорит, что упекша, «пренебрежение», — это лекарство, необходимое для тех, кто враждебен к Верховному Господу и Его преданным. Безразличие проповедника сдерживает враждебные чувства и той, и другой стороны. Известно, что Веды предписывают отрезать язык человеку, который оскорбил Верховного Господа или Его преданных; но в нашу эпоху лучше просто избегать потенциальных обидчиков, тем самым препятствуя тому, чтобы они совершали грехи по отношению к вайшнавам. Долг вайшнава-проповедника — показать, насколько слабы все остальные методы, за исключением предания себя Верховному Господу. Но решительная проповедь вайшнава возмутит злобного человека, и он будет относиться к преданному непочтительно, считая, что тот без видимой причины критикует других. Таких людей, не способных оценить милость вайшнавов, следует молча обходить стороной. Иначе, как объясняет Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати, их злобное умонастроение будет усиливаться день за днем.
> 
> Люди, которых не привлекает движение санкиртаны Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху, которые непочтительно относятся к преданным слугам Господа Чайтаньи и считают утверждения о важности движения санкиртаны препятствием своему собственному поклонению Богу, никогда не смогут сосредоточить ум на Кришне. Путая истинное поклонение Верховному Господу, Кришне, с внешней деятельностью, имеющей место в материальном мире, они постепенно сойдут с пути преданности. Это заблуждение выражено словами бхайам двитийабхинивешатах сйат.
> 
> Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур порицает глупцов, которые под вывеской сострадания и «равного отношения» принимают человека, лишенного веры, за преданного Верховной Личности Бога и навязывают этим агрессивным людям хари-наму, святое имя Бога. Шрила Бхактисиддханта пишет: «Несерьезные люди, которые возомнили себя маха-бхагаватами и своим поведением бросают вызов духовным учителям-вайшнавам, лишают себя возможности получить милость гуру-вайшнава. Сбитые в толку ложным эго, эти самозваные преданные в конце концов удостаиваются презрения от чистых преданных второго уровня, и вся милость, которую можно получить от удовлетворения преданных, обходит их стороной. Постоянно оскорбляя преданных, которые проповедуют святое имя Кришны, они превращаются в асадху. Поэтому чистые преданные в любых обстоятельствах равнодушно относятся к тем, кто притворяется вишуддха-бхактой, чистым преданным Господа. И такое равнодушие — замечательное проявление вайшнавского милосердия». Иначе говоря, проповедники-вайшнавы промежуточной категории по-разному относятся к тем, кто достоин обрести милость Господа, и тем, кто просто поносит всех и вся. И любой человек, порицающий такую разборчивость, неправильно понимает миссию Господа. Сам Кришна утверждает в «Бхагавад-гите» (4.8):


Речь о том, что преданный не тратит время на проповедь людям, которые настроены не корректно. 

Люди, постепенно усиливающие интерес других через проповедь, в конце концов, проявляя возможность непосредственно соприкоснуться с прямыми методами бхакти, ничего общего не имеют с обрывочно процитированным Вами выше )

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Речь о том, что преданный не тратит время на проповедь людям, которые настроены не корректно. )


Кстати, это означает что квалификация таких "косвенных" часто выше, чем тех, кто тратит время впустую на прямую проповедь тому, кто всё равно пока этого не может принять. А те, чья квалификация ниже, не могут этого понять и поэтому _"порицают такую разборчивость"_.

----------


## Амира

> *Нужно по факту разбираться в каждом отдельном случае, а не просто ярлыки раскидывать на явление и на личностей, которые в этом явлении участвуют. Тут, господа, от оскорблений рукой подать.*


На ваши вопросы я отвечала честно и однозначно и хотела услышать такой же ответ на свой вопрос.

Для меня эффективность проповеди определяется по тому становятся люди чистыми преданными или нет. Об этом говорил Прабхупада и все ачарьи до него. Я стараюсь следовать парампаре, для меня высшим авторитетом является Господь Чайтанья. В настоящее время последнее звено в нашей парампаре - Шрила Прабхупада – он авторитет для всех, несмотря на то кто у кого гуру. Выбор гуру как шикша так и дикша это сознательный и обдуманный процесс. У меня есть свой гуру и я не обязана принимать кого-либо другого своим шикша или дикша гуру и это не будет оскорблением. Нужно выражать почтение всем вайшнавам, в соответсвии с их качествами, но мы обязаны следовать наставлениям только своего гуру, т.к. мы сознательно даём обещание следовать этим наставлениям при инициации. Гуру не будет советовать нам ничего того что не указано в нашей парампаре ачарьями до него. Вы разумный человек и выбор своего гуру вы должны сделать сами осознанно и обдуманно. А дальше служить и следовать его наставлениям. И что бы вы не сделали следуя указаниям своему гуру, если вы делаете это искренне это будет правильно и благоприятно для вас. Если же гуру не будет следовать парампаре, а советововать то что не одобряет Кришна, то это не будет вашей виной. За это перед Кришной будет отвечать гуру. Так что в любом случае вы получите только благо. Конечно я не имею ввиду явных самозванцев, которые встречаются в других религиях или сектах и нарушают все моральные принципы. Я имею ввиду тонкие духовные вопросы в которых порой трудно разобраться самим начинающим преданным. Искреннему преданному всегда помогает Кришна лично через гуру, сердце, книги.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> *Для меня* эффективность проповеди определяется по тому


Примечательно вот это "*для меня*". Некоторые люди не допускают, что эффективность может не зависеть от их к ней отношения. Они меряют все в мире тем, насколько это ценно для них. Если это не ценно для них, то по их логике, а точнее по их системе ценностей, оно вообще не является ценностью.

При этом что-то говорят про разумность, но разве не разумно допустить, что кроме их колодца есть еще что-то другое, эффективное и полезное не только для колодца, и поэтому с точки зрения колодца непонятное? Признать, например, что непонятное может быть эффективным. Что непонятное может быть истинным и т.д. Признать, что я что-то не понимаю.

Но если в центре мироздания стоит колодец, то вот и получаются ярлыки - это колодцу эффективно, это колодцу не эффективно. *"для меня".*

----------


## Эдвард

> На ваши вопросы я отвечала честно и однозначно и хотела услышать такой же ответ на свой вопрос.


Ответил честно и однозначно, описав подход. То, что вопрос не простой и требует рассмотрения с разных сторон, применения разума - претензия к Кришне, Он создал материальный мир и сложную систему сочетания гун, образующих ситуации, каждая из которых требует уникального подхода. 





> Для меня эффективность проповеди определяется по тому становятся люди чистыми преданными или нет.


Это цель, до ее достижения человек проходит много этапов. Это ведь не так, что кто-то услышал "предайся Кришне" и все, гуны не действуют, осознал себя душой, пошел духовный экстаз ) Такое тоже возможно, но это редкое исключение, никак не правило. Если кто-то становится садхана-бхактой, будучи до этого вульгарным материалистом - это не эффективно? Тогда Вы что-то путаете в понимании духовного пути. Почитайте "Нактар Преданности", "Мадхурья Кадамбини", "Харинама Чинтамани" - описывающих этапы развития преданного и этапы развития в воспевании Святого Имени, соответственно. Будучи привлеченными преданным служением, что от прямой, что от "косвенной" проповеди, люди будут постепенно развиваться в бхакти, неизбежно проходя определенные этапы. 





> У меня есть свой гуру и я не обязана принимать кого-либо другого своим шикша или дикша гуру и это не будет оскорблением.


Конечно не будет, Ваш гуру (имя спрашивать не буду, это неэтично) категорически против "косвенной" проповеди? 





> Вы разумный человек и выбор своего гуру вы должны сделать сами осознанно и обдуманно. А дальше служить и следовать его наставлениям.


Спасибо за комплимент. Я пытаюсь следовать наставлениям личности, выбранной дикша гуру и наставлениям моих шикша гуру, помогающих разобраться )

Спасибо Вам за наставления  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Амира

> Это цель, до ее достижения человек проходит много этапов. Это ведь не так, что кто-то услышал "предайся Кришне" и все, гуны не действуют, осознал себя душой, пошел духовный экстаз ) Такое тоже возможно, но это редкое исключение, никак не правило. Если кто-то становится садхана-бхактой, будучи до этого вульгарным материалистом - это не эффективно? Тогда Вы что-то путаете в понимании духовного пути. Почитайте "Нактар Преданности", "Мадхурья Кадамбини", "Харинама Чинтамани" - описывающих этапы развития преданного и этапы развития в воспевании Святого Имени, соответственно. Будучи привлеченными преданным служением, что от прямой, что от "косвенной" проповеди, люди будут постепенно развиваться в бхакти, неизбежно проходя определенные этапы.


Этапы это не значит жизни. Можно пройти все этапы за год. А можно и за 1000 жизней не пройти.

”*Чистое преданное служение в сознании Кришны нельзя заслужить, даже совершая благие дела на протяжении тысяч жизней. Оно приходит только к тому, кто может заплатить единственную цену – жажду обретения его. Если такое преданное служение доступно где-то, его следует приобрести не мешкая*".

«Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита», Мадхья, гл.8, текст 70 – Беседы Господа и Рамананды Рая


Обрести чистое преданное служение можно только двумя способами.1) Общаясь с чистым преданным лично и заразившись этой чистой преданностью. 2)Следуя наставлениям чистого преданного, например, читая книги Шрилы Прабхупады и следуя наставлениям указанным в них. 

В первом случае возможна только милость чистого преданного, который может дать нам Кришну и сделать нас тоже чистыми преданными.
Во втором случае нужна ещё милость Кришны, т.к. у нас нет личного общения.

Невозможно стать чистым преданным практикой, т.е. от того что кто-то долго практикует это не значит что он уже много достиг. Процесс заключается в обретении сильного желания стать чистым преданным. В первом случае общаясь с чистым преданным лично мы, видя его качества и его любовь к Богу, заражаемся этим желанием. Во втором случае мы должны в определенной степени обладать личными качествами такими как вера, стремление, энтузиазм, настойчивость, стремление к чистоте и определенным запасов личных поступков в прошлых жизнях (возможно мы уже были связаны с преданным служение в прошлых жизнях). Тогда занимаясь преданным служением, следуя наставлениям чистого преданного мы сможем обрести это горячее желание и милость Кришны.





> категорически против "косвенной" проповеди?


Мы выше уже всё это обсудили. Проповедь одна, такая как её установил Господь Чайтанья. Я только за если кто-то на своей работе может рассказывать другим людям о Кришне и приглашать их посетить храм и пообщаться с преданными. Каждый должен так делать, делясь со своими близкими, друзьями, знакомыми, коллегами чем-то хорошим. Но мы должны быть честными и сказать правду, что их там ожидает и зачем им туда идти в позитивном смысле конечно. Если человек уже пришёл в храм и возможно уже регулярно ходит туда, то он вправе ожидать что там ему будут рассказывать о Кришне. И учить тому как сосредоточить свой ум на Кришне и как выполнять преданное служение. Если же людям рассказывают об астрологии, аюрведе, психологии, йоге, переключая их ум на материальные объекты, то я против такой проповеди. Каждый гуру способен при личном общении помочь своему ученику решить возникающие по ходу служения вопросы (проблемы) как духовные так и материальные. Это не вопрос проповеди.

----------


## Светлана )

> Если же людям рассказывают об астрологии, аюрведе, психологии, йоге, переключая их ум на материальные объекты, то я против такой проповеди.


Это где такие ужасы?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> "*Чистое преданное служение в сознании Кришны нельзя заслужить, даже совершая благие дела на протяжении тысяч жизней. Оно приходит только к тому, кто может заплатить единственную цену – жажду обретения его. Если такое преданное служение доступно где-то, его следует приобрести не мешкая*".


Так это же речь уже о чистом служении. До этого места в беседе описывались предшествующие этапы служения, а после этого места описывались последующие этапы служения.

Зачем же на неофитов надевать мерку спонтанной преданности?

И вообще, некоторые путают жажду обретения его и жажду обретения его плодов. На базаре кого хочешь спроси, хочет ли он чистой любви, все скажут что хотят. Имеют жажду чистого преданного служения? Нет. Плодов хотят. Жаждут.

ЧЧ Мадхья 8.68 Комментарий
_"Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху, по сути, признал, что этот стих из «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (дж??не прай?сам) описывает основополагающий принцип совершенства. Чтобы начать развиваться духовно, необходимо жить в соответствии с этим принципом. Так можно достичь уровня экстатического любовного служения Господу. Первая ступень на санскрите называется садхана-бхакти, «практика преданного служения». Результатом садхана-бхакти должна стать экстатическая любовь, привязанность к Верховной Личности Бога, которая называется према-бхакти. На начальном этапе садхана-бхакти предполагает веру, общение с преданными и практику преданного служения. Благодаря такой практике человек избавляется от всего нежелательного. Тогда он утверждается в преданном служении и развивает в себе желание заниматься им и дальше. Так он привязывается к Господу и к преданному служению Ему."_

Итак, желание происходит не от желания, а благодаря садхане, а садхана от веры, а вера от общения с преданными, пусть и косвенно.

И даже в этом стихе *"Если такое преданное служение доступно где-то, его следует приобрести не мешкая"*, речь не о том, чтобы приобрести желание, а о том, чтобы приобрести служение, которое может пробудить жажду, тогда эта жажда может пробудить *чистое* служение.

Зачем к неофитам подходить с понятиями о чистой преданности? Они этого не примут всё равно.

Нет, они конечно примут, но только плоды  :smilies: .

----------


## Эдвард

> Этапы это не значит жизни. Можно пройти все этапы за год. А можно и за 1000 жизней не пройти.


Так, никто и не утверждал обратного. Насчет сроков, я бы не был так категоричен. Это снова идеализм, кто-то быстрее сможет, кто-то медленней. Это зависит от нескольких факторов - прошлого опыта в бхакти, чистоты, обилия садху-санги и ее поиска, интенсивности процесса садханы. Причем можно изначально иметь худшие условия, но быстро расти, а можно иметь отличные начальные условия, но лениться. Это вопросы личного выбора живого существа и не нам с Вами устанавливать временные рамки, это юрисдикция Кришны, уникально для каждой дживы. 





> ”Чистое преданное служение в сознании Кришны нельзя заслужить, даже совершая благие дела на протяжении тысяч жизней. Оно приходит только к тому, кто может заплатить единственную цену – жажду обретения его. Если такое преданное служение доступно где-то, его следует приобрести не мешкая".
> 
> «Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита», Мадхья, гл.8, текст 70 – Беседы Господа и Рамананды Рая


Цитата вообще не в тему, она про карму (благочестивую деятельность), а не про процессы бхакти. Процессы бхакти, такие, как шраванам, картанам и т.д., их присутствие или отсутствие в жизни, их интенсивность и самоотдача в них - есть проявление желания обрести бхакти или не желание, самообман. 





> Обрести чистое преданное служение можно только двумя способами.1) Общаясь с чистым преданным лично и заразившись этой чистой преданностью. 2)Следуя наставлениям чистого преданного, например, читая книги Шрилы Прабхупады и следуя наставлениям указанным в них.
> В первом случае возможна только милость чистого преданного, который может дать нам Кришну и сделать нас тоже чистыми преданными.
> Во втором случае нужна ещё милость Кришны, т.к. у нас нет личного общения.


Ну вот мы видим, как многие люди общаются с чистыми преданными, но не становятся чистыми преданными, при этом часть встает серьезно на путь садхана бхакти, развиваясь постепенно. Значит роль еще играет и положение живого существа, а не только дающего общение? ) Главное, чтобы человек, так или иначе, встал на путь бхакти, начал каждый день практиковать эти 9 методов преданного служения, первые два из которых - слушание (садху-санга) и Святое Имя. Если человек встал на путь садханы, он уже получил семя преданного служения, далее вопрос, что он будет делать с ним - поливать каждый день и оберегать, либо даст завянуть и погрузится в материальные наслаждения. 





> Невозможно стать чистым преданным практикой, т.е. от того что кто-то долго практикует это не значит что он уже много достиг. Процесс заключается в обретении сильного желания стать чистым преданным. В первом случае общаясь с чистым преданным лично мы, видя его качества и его любовь к Богу, заражаемся этим желанием. Во втором случае мы должны в определенной степени обладать личными качествами такими как вера, стремление, энтузиазм, настойчивость, стремление к чистоте и определенным запасов личных поступков в прошлых жизнях (возможно мы уже были связаны с преданным служение в прошлых жизнях). Тогда занимаясь преданным служением, следуя наставлениям чистого преданного мы сможем обрести это горячее желание и милость Кришны.


Еще раз, уважаемая Амира ) Первый метод садха-бхакти - шраванам, слушание святых, поиск общения с ними и все сопутствующие этому блага ) Если, в результате постепенной проповеди, человек начал практиковать садхану, это никак не отличается от того, что человек изначально получил общение с садху и тоже встал на путь садханы. Сам путь садханы предполагает постоянный поиск садху-санги и всего то, что Вы описываете, благотворности. И когда преданный, так или иначе, пытается привлечь людей к процессу бхакти, говорить, что он занимается не тем - не корректно. 





> Мы выше уже всё это обсудили. Проповедь одна, такая как её установил Господь Чайтанья. Я только за если кто-то на своей работе может рассказывать другим людям о Кришне и приглашать их посетить храм и пообщаться с преданными. Каждый должен так делать, делясь со своими близкими, друзьями, знакомыми, коллегами чем-то хорошим. Но мы должны быть честными и сказать правду, что их там ожидает и зачем им туда идти в позитивном смысле конечно. Если человек уже пришёл в храм и возможно уже регулярно ходит туда, то он вправе ожидать что там ему будут рассказывать о Кришне. И учить тому как сосредоточить свой ум на Кришне и как выполнять преданное служение. Если же людям рассказывают об астрологии, аюрведе, психологии, йоге, переключая их ум на материальные объекты, то я против такой проповеди. Каждый гуру способен при личном общении помочь своему ученику решить возникающие по ходу служения вопросы (проблемы) как духовные так и материальные. Это не вопрос проповеди.


Я тоже очень против чтобы людей всецело переключали на материальные науки, это временные решения вечных проблем. Обратите внимание на большую разницу: быть против наук, как таковых и быть против выставления их как панацеи, высшего. Со вторым соглашусь, с первым нисколько, считаю это невежеством. В храмах на программах безусловно должна звучать Гита и Бхагватам, насколько я вижу, так и есть повсеместно, за исключением редких эксцессов. А то, что преданные рассказывают людям про ведические науки и дают практические материальные знания - что в этом плохого Вы узрели? Люди слушают, обучаются, затем некоторая часть приходит к общению с преданными и садхане, процесс духовный пошел. А кто не пришел, просто получили некое благо. Вот что плохого тут узрели борцы с "косвенностью"? ) 

Главным всегда будет, чтобы человек встал на путь бхакти, если это происходит путем помощи в материальных вопросах (или удовлетворения любопытства), затем указывая на высшее - это отличный способ. Он никак не отрицает распространения книг, Харинам и лекций по бхакти-шастрам, он постепенно подводит к сути тех, кто готов и проявляет интерес. Каждый должен найти себя в проповеди, при этом не мешая другим делать то, в чем они нашли себя. Это элементарное проявление уважения и культуры. 

С уважением.

----------


## Амира

> Цитата вообще не в тему, она про карму (благочестивую деятельность), а не про процессы бхакти. Процессы бхакти, такие, как шраванам, картанам и т.д., их присутствие или отсутствие в жизни, их интенсивность и самоотдача в них - есть проявление желания обрести бхакти или не желание, самообман. 
> 
> Ну вот мы видим, как многие люди общаются с чистыми преданными, но не становятся чистыми преданными, при этом часть встает серьезно на путь садхана бхакти, развиваясь постепенно. Значит роль еще играет и положение живого существа, а не только дающего общение? ) Главное, чтобы человек, так или иначе, встал на путь бхакти, начал каждый день практиковать эти 9 методов преданного служения, первые два из которых - слушание (садху-санга) и Святое Имя. Если человек встал на путь садханы, он уже получил семя преданного служения, далее вопрос, что он будет делать с ним - поливать каждый день и оберегать, либо даст завянуть и погрузится в материальные наслаждения.


Спасибо вам за наставления  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Эдвард

Рад Вам послужить. Спасибо Вам за столько интересный диалог  :vanca calpa:  
 :smilies:

----------


## Амира

> Рад Вам послужить. Спасибо Вам за столько интересный диалог


Взаимно  :smilies:

----------


## Эдвард

В дополнение, проявилось в ином диалоге:




> ШБ 3.29.25
> арчадав арчайет тавад
> ишварам мам сва-карма-крт
> йаван на веда сва-хрди
> сарва-бхутешв авастхитам
> Пословный перевод: 
> арча-адау — начинающий с поклонения Божеству; арчайет — человек должен поклоняться; тават — до тех пор, пока; ишварам — Верховную Личность Бога; мам — Меня; сва — свои; карма — предписанные обязанности; крт — исполняя; йават — до тех пор, пока; на — не; веда — он осознает; сва-хрди — в своем сердце; сарва-бхутешу — во всех живых существах; авастхитам — пребывающим.
> Перевод: 
> Исполняя предписанные обязанности, преданный должен поклоняться Божеству, образу Верховной Личности Бога, до тех пор, пока не ощутит Мое присутствие в своем сердце, и в сердцах всех остальных живых существ.
> ...


Особенно вот это: 



> Ключевым в этом стихе является слово сва-карма-крт. Так называют исполняющего все предписанные обязанности. Не следует думать, что тот, кто становится преданным Господа или занимается преданным служением, освобождается от выполнения предписанных обязанностей. Мы не должны потворствовать собственной лени под предлогом занятости «преданным служением». Преданное служение не должно мешать исполнению предписанных обязанностей. Сва-карма-крт означает, что человек должен выполнять все свои обязанности и никогда не пренебрегать ими.


А чтобы их выполнять, нужно понять в чем они и как их выполнять, о том и рассказывают "косвенные". Цель - удовлетворить Кришну, конкретно - Божества. Два фактора - отношение к другим и исполнение материального долга. Само по себе, оторвано от цели это бесполезно:




> Иначе говоря, мы не должны довольствоваться только безукоризненным исполнением своих обязанностей, прежде всего мы обязаны понять, что мы сами и все остальные живые существа вечно связаны с Верховной Личностью Бога определенными отношениями. До тех пор пока мы не поймем этого, мы не получим от своего труда никакого блага, даже если будем добросовестно исполнять все свои обязанности.


По итогу, нужно понимать, что есть долг, что есть правильное отношение к другим и что есть высшая цель. Тогда начнется арчана, настоящая. До того - лицемерие  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Какое понятие Шастры дают прямой проповеди?
Что такое *прямая проповедь* в Шастрах?

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> Прабхупада говорил что люди больны, а ИСККОН это больница. По вашему ИСККОН это организация для святых?


По мнению одного преданного имеющего свой раздел на форуме, ИСККОН это секта воспринимаемая обществом как маргинальная.И винит он в этом тех кто в странных одеждах поет песни на улицах и распространяет книги.

Я же склонен думать что психически проблемных людей в ИСККОН приводят психологи.
Людей неустроенных социально астрологи и лекторы с "секретами счастья".
А людей больных телом аюрведисты и прочие лекари например лечащие рак ветками и камнями.

Получается что если ты здоров успешен и счастлив в личной жизни то ИСККОн вроде как и не для тебя.Но этих людей тоже должен кто то привлекать и лучше *прямо* в служение Кришне как и хотел ачарья Прабхупада.

Это просто два мнения а истина где то рядом......

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Я же склонен думать что психически проблемных людей в ИСККОН приводят психологи.
> Людей неустроенных социально астрологи и лекторы с "секретами счастья".
> А людей больных телом аюрведисты и прочие лекари например лечащие рак ветками и камнями.


Как мы знаем из Бхагавад-Гиты, есть 4 типа праведников, которые обращаются к Богу. И как мы неоднократно слышали, в Кали-югу практически остается лишь один тип - страдающие. Остальные редко приходят. Поэтому неудивительно, что именно больные физически и психически, социально неустроенные и прочие страдающие приходят в ИСККОН. Время такое. Бог никому не нужен. Нужно освобождение от страданий.
Вы предлагаете всех этих людей просто выкинуть в мусорник? Пусть сначала родятся здоровыми и счастливыми, а потом мы с ними будем иметь дело?




> Получается что если ты здоров успешен и счастлив в личной жизни то ИСККОн вроде как и не для тебя.Но этих людей тоже должен кто то привлекать и лучше *прямо* в служение Кришне как и хотел ачарья Прабхупада.


Вы конечно же знаете из биографии Прабхупады, что его попытки привлечь успешных и благополучных людей окончились ничем. И до него другие ученики Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати, приезжавшие на Запад, тоже почти ничего не достигли, обращаясь с социально упешным людям. И только когда Прабхупада стал иметь дело с отбросами общества - хиппи, наркоманами, гомосексуалистами - дело пошло. Возможно, у них не было благочестия, но было желание изменить свою жизнь.

В подавляющем большинстве случаев успешный и счастливый в личной жизни человек вообще не станет связываться с духовной жизнью. Зачем это ему? Ведь можно просто наслаждаться и не морочить себе голову.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> И только когда Прабхупада стал иметь дело с отбросами общества - хиппи, наркоманами, гомосексуалистами - дело пошло


Тогда я ничем не помогу ИСККОН так как я не наркоман не гомосексуалист и даже не хиппи.




> В подавляющем большинстве случаев успешный и счастливый в личной жизни человек вообще не станет связываться с духовной жизнью. Зачем это ему? Ведь можно просто наслаждаться и не морочить себе голову.


Духовная жизнь это "заморочка головы".Я понял ваше мнение но знаете я знаю много людей богатых успешных и религиозных даже зимой в мороз сигающих в прорубь.Не говоря уже о том что они регулярно ходят в храм православный.




> И как мы неоднократно слышали, в Кали-югу практически остается лишь один тип - страдающие.


Я читал о четырех типах и страдающие лишь один из них.


> О лучший среди Бхарат, четыре категории благочестивых людей встают на путь преданного служения: те, кто попал в беду, нуждающиеся в деньгах, любознательные и, наконец, те, кто стремится познать Абсолютную Истину.

----------


## Варган

> 2 Варган
> 
> Контекст применения этой цитаты не подходит обсуждаемой теме, называется "вырвано из контекста": 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


Эдвард прабху, этот отрывок о  том, что преданный второй категории проявляет милосердие к некорректно настроенным преданным, которые которые оскорбляют Движение санкиртаны. Это милосердие проявляется в виде равнодушия.

----------


## Эдвард

> Эдвард прабху, этот отрывок о том, что преданный второй категории проявляет милосердие к некорректно настроенным преданным, которые которые оскорбляют Движение санкиртаны. Это милосердие проявляется в виде равнодушия.


То есть все "косвенные" проповедники оскорбляют движение Санкиртаны? Такова Ваша логика понимания шастр?

----------


## Варган

> То есть все "косвенные" проповедники оскорбляют движение Санкиртаны? Такова Ваша логика понимания шастр?


Нет.

----------


## Амира

Никто никого не оскорбляет. Все служат Кришне. Есть несколько путей к Кришне: короткий, длинный и очень длинный. Те кто отстаивают путь указанный Господом Чайтаньей и предыдущими ачарьями придерживаются короткого пути потому что строго следуют указаниям предыдущих ачарий или сами прошли этот путь и из сострадания к другим хотят помочь им прийти коротким путем к счастью (любви к Кришне). Ачарьи действительно знали этот путь, пройдя его сами, и из сострадания к другим людям обучали их этому пути. Каждый кто стремиться к счастью, должен прислушаться к их советам.

----------


## Эдвард

2 Варган

Тогда, будьте последовательны, перестаньте выставлять их в негативном свете, только потому, что у Вас иной взгляд на проповедь. Это лишь Ваш взгляд, а напротив Вас большое общество преданных, часть этого общества проповедует "косвенно" (постепенно), и значительная часть душ пришла к преданным именно через постепенную проповедь, теперь занимаясь бхакти-йогой.

----------


## Эдвард

> Никто никого не оскорбляет. Все служат Кришне. Есть несколько путей к Кришне: короткий, длинный и очень длинный. Те кто отстаивают путь указанный Господом Чайтаньей и предыдущими ачарьями придерживаются короткого пути потому что строго следуют указаниям предыдущих ачарий или сами прошли этот путь и из сострадания к другим хотят помочь им прийти коротким путем к счастью (любви к Кришне). Ачарьи действительно знали этот путь, пройдя его сами, и из сострадания к другим людям обучали их этому пути. Каждый кто стремиться к счастью, должен прислушаться к их советам.


Выше ответил на Ваш пассаж про оскорбления, это именно утонченное оскорбление. 
Что касается путей... речь не о путях, а о том, как люди на него становятся, путь у нас ровно один, как его писал Прабхупада.

----------


## Амира

Прабхупада писал, что в Индии есть такой обычай, если кто-то кому-то говорит что нужно делать вот так, то другой вправе спросить, а где в шастрах есть указание об этом? На чём авторитете основывается ваше указание? Так поступают все здравомыслящие люди.

----------


## Эдвард

> Прабхупада писал, что в Индии есть такой обычай, если кто-то кому-то говорит что нужно делать вот так, то другой вправе спросить, а где в шастрах есть указание об этом? На чём авторитете основывается ваше указание? Так поступают все здравомыслящие люди.


Вы правы. Есть доказательная база: гуру, садху и шастры. Мнение садху (и гуру для многих преданных) Бхактивигьяны Госвами имеет доказательный вес? Тогда внимательно послушайте лекцию, приведенную в начале этого диалога: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post165514 
Желательно, всю. Там Вам и шастры будут процитированы.

Заодно, поймете, почему не стоит выставлять преданных, постепенно проповедующих, как отклоненцев от чистой проповеди. И почему это оскорбительное отношение.

----------


## Амира

Эдвард, простите пожалуйста за нескромный вопрос. Сколько лет вы занимаетесь преданным служение (общаетесь с преданными, посещаете храм, читаете маха-мантру)? Понимаю,что вопрос не скромный, поэтому если не хотите можете не отвечать  :smilies:

----------


## Эдвард

Нет, уважаемая Амира, диалог будет идти по сути, без перехода на личное ) Захотите что-то узнать обо мне, спросите в личном сообщении, но это не нужно ни Вам, ни мне. Выше отсылка к садху, гуру и шастрам - это аргументы, я же не отношусь ни к кому/чему из этого списка.

----------


## Амира

> Нет, уважаемая Амира, диалог будет идти по сути, без перехода на личное ) Захотите что-то узнать обо мне, спросите в личном сообщении, но это не нужно ни Вам, ни мне. Выше отсылка к садху, гуру и шастрам - это аргументы, я же не отношусь ни к кому/чему из этого списка.


Вы прямо, а не "косвенно" обвиняете всех в оскорблениях. Я лишь хотела вам намекнуть на уважение к другим людям, не говоря уже о вайшнавах. Варган, я думаю, намного дольше занимается преданным служением чем вы. И раз вы скрываете, то я догадываюсь что это небольшой срок.  :smilies:   И стоит ли вам (нам) вообще продолжать этот диалог?

----------


## Амира

> но это не нужно ни Вам, ни мне.


Мне вот очень интересно. Вы любите давать другим наставления, наверное у вас уже большой опыт, но с другой стороны, что они иногда очень неумелые и даже оскорбительные, то это свидетельствует об обратном. Поэтому я хочу разобраться.  :smilies:  Простите, совсем нет намерений вас обидеть. Даже непонятно, почему стоит скрывать сколько лет кто занимается преданным служением. Это конечно не свидетельствует об уровне самоосознания человека, но свидетельствует о вере, настойчивости, серьёзности, постоянстве человека. Это тоже многое значит. В диалоге это играет немаловажную роль.

----------


## Эдвард

Прямо утверждаю, без намеков, что не уважение к деятельности "косвенных" проповедников (с учетом исключений, которые осуждаются ИСККОН), выставляя ее, как нечто противоречащее духу наставлений Прабхупады, является одной из форм оскорбительного отношения и совершенно не допустимо в обществе преданных. 

Кто я, сколько практикую и как, вообще не имеет отношения к сути обсуждаемого вопроса ) Ваша попытка стянуть диалог в "замеры", указывает, что достойные аргументы исчерпаны. Так может действительно стоит прекратит этот диалог, как и любые попытки выставлять служение преданных в негативном свете? 

Я уважительно отношусь и к Вам, Амира, и к Варгану, и ко всем другим, кто оппонировал, но когда преданные начинают выставлять служение других преданных в негативном свете, якобы борясь за чистоту, считаю это неприемлемым и порождающим настроения искусственного сепаратизма, а наша цель объединяться, используя все возможности для проповеди и других форм совместного служения.

С уважением.

----------


## Амира

> Прямо утверждаю, без намеков, что не уважение к деятельности "косвенных" проповедников (с учетом исключений, которые осуждаются ИСККОН), выставляя ее, как нечто противоречащее духу наставлений Прабхупады, является одной из форм оскорбительного отношения и совершенно не допустимо в обществе преданных. 
> 
> Кто я, сколько практикую и как, вообще не имеет отношения к сути обсуждаемого вопроса ) Ваша попытка стянуть диалог в "замеры", указывает, что достойные аргументы исчерпаны. Так может действительно стоит прекратит этот диалог, как и любые попытки выставлять служение преданных в негативном свете?


Честный человек бы прямо назвал цифру и продолжил диалог. А так уж простите я немного сомневаюсь что стоит серьёзно относиться к вашим прямым утверждениям. Тем более что они ничем не подтверждены. Аргументы мы можем приводить бесконечно, но это для любителей поспорить и себя я к ним не отношу. Каждый уже достаточно представил своё мнение и аргументы. Предлагаю закончить этот диалог.

----------


## Эдвард

Вы в полном праве считать так, как считаете, это Кришной данное право. Свою позицию озвучил выше. 

---- 

Далее привожу аргументацию, на основе которой закрываю данную тему. 

1. В результате так называемой "косвенной" проповеди, души становятся на путь бхакти, начинают практиковать садхану и становятся частью общества преданных. 
2. Встав на путь бхакти, душа получает высшее из возможных благ, дальнейшее ее развитие зависит от многих факторов, которые относятся к субъективной природе восприятия и выбора живого существа. 
3. Люди, дающие другим живым существам возможность соприкоснуться с бхакти: книгами Прабхупады, процессами бхакти и обществом преданных, относятся к преданным, описанным Кришной так: 

БГ 18.68

йа идам парамам гухйам		мад-бхактешв абхидхасйати
бхактим майи парам критва	мам эваишйатй асамшайах

йах – тот, кто; идам – эту; парамам – самую; гухйам – сокровенную тайну; мат – Моим; бхактешу – преданным; абхидхасйати – открывает; бхактим – преданным служением; майи – Мне; парам – трансцендентным; критва – занимаясь; мам – о Мне; эва – непременно; эшйати – придет; асамшайах – без сомнения.

Тот, кто открывает эту высшую тайну Моим преданным, непременно достигнет уровня чистого преданного служения /станет чистым преданным/ и в конце жизни вернется в Мою обитель.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Обычно Бхагавад-гиту рекомендуют /советуют/ обсуждать только в кругу преданных, ибо непреданным никогда не постичь ни Кришну, ни Бхагавад-гиту. Те, кто не принимают /отказываются принять/ Кришну таким как Он есть и Бхагавад-гиту такой как она есть, не должны комментировать ее на свой лад и заниматься богохульством. Бхагавад-гиту нужно рассказывать людям, которые готовы /к тому чтобы/ признать Кришну Верховной Личностью Бога. Это писание предназначено только для преданных, а не для тех, кто погряз в философских спекуляциях. Однако тот, кто искренне старается представить Бхагавад-гиту такой как она есть, будет развиваться /прогрессировать/ в преданном служении и станет чистым преданным Господа. Занимаясь чистым преданным служением, он непременно вернется домой, к Богу.

4. Поскольку проповедники особо дороги Кришне, по Его утверждению: 

БГ 18.69

на ча тасман манушйешу	кашчин ме прийа-криттамах
бхавита на ча ме тасмад	анйах прийатаро бхуви

на – никогда; ча – и; тасмат – чем он; манушйешу – среди людей; кашчит – никого; ме – Мне; прийа-крит-тамах – дороже; бхавита – станет; на – не; ча – и; ме – Мне; тасмат – чем он; анйах – другой; прийа-тарах – дороже; бхуви – в этом мире.

В этом мире для Меня нет и никогда не будет слуги дороже, чем он.

5. Не уважительное/критическое отношение к ним, обесценивание их служения, не видя всей благоприятности оного, не видя положительных плодов и лишь выискивая недостатки, является проявлением недостойного отношения к преданным. 
6. В виду того, что форум предназначен ровно для обратного, данная тема подлежит закрытию.

С уважением, 
Извините все, кому это пришлось не по желанию.

----------


## Эдвард

*Из статьи Бхакти Вигйаны Госвами «50 лет ИСККОН» в «Вайшнавизм – открытый форум» №6*

«С момента официальной регистрации ОСК в России прошло через несколько этапов своего развития и выдержало много испытаний, доказав жизненную силу и способность идти в ногу со временем. Его кажущаяся маргинальность была предопределена откровенно агрессивной ко всякой религиозности и духовности социальной средой.
Бурные и хаотичные 90е годы тоже привлекли в ряды ИСККОН людей, ищущих неконвенциональные (то есть, противоречащие устоявшемуся мнению большинства) истины. Протест и неприятие существующей реальности часто выливалось в поиски некоего социума, живущего по принципиально другим законам. Но в 2000-е, когда страна стала приходить в порядок, также и российский ИСККОН сосредоточился на задачах внутреннего упорядочивания и преодоления некоторых «родимых пятен».
Новая обстановка требовала иной внутренней этики, других стимулов и слоганов. Если люди конца 90-х горячо откликались на все, что ниспровергало устои, то люди 2000-х стали в большей степени стали задумываться над тем, как правильно жить в этом мире, как правильно построить и упорядочить свою жизнь. Так в начале 2000-х начался этап социализации ОСК, который продолжается до сих пор.
В сущности, сейчас во всем мире люди обращаются к культурным истокам человечества, ища ответы на свои вопросы в рецептах древней ведической культуры. Кризисные явления поразили всю западную цивилизацию. Экологический и экономический кризисы, разрушение традиционных ценностей, новые болезни – все это суть частные проявления системного кризиса, поразившего весь мир. Поэтому медитация, йога, ведическая медицина (аюрведа), вегетарианство, теория кармы и реинкарнации становятся с каждым годом все более и более популярными.
Все эти концепции естественным образом вплетены в культуру и философию сознания Кришны.
Внимательное изучение программных документов Шрилы Прабхупады показывает, что он изначально задумывал максимально широкое, открытое миру сообщество с глобальными целями, выходящими далеко за рамки проповеди конкретной религиозной практики, сообщество, которое занимает активную социальную позицию и конструктивно помогает людям не на словах, а на деле решать реальные проблемы. Нам, как духовно-культурному сообществу, еще многое предстоит сделать, чтобы реализовать этот идеал на практике, и это та задача, которую мы решаем, бросая взгляд на свою пятидесятилетнюю историю и одновременно смотря в будущее».

----------

